# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  OoC Age of Worms (Take Three)

## DarkOne7141981

Hello everyone (*Albinobrow*, *FarmerBink*, *JWallyR*, *MuffinMan*, and *Untarr*)! After a hiatus of several years (our last post was in 2015...) I think I finally have a schedule that will support me DMing this again.

So, let's establish a couple of goals for this discussion before we get bogged down in the details:

*1.* I want to begin in the third chapter, "The Encounter at Blackwall Keep," and proceed from there. Before we get neck-deep in the details I will put together a detailed summary of the story so far so that we are all on the same page, (world-)story-wise.

*2.* My hopes are that we can get all of the original *players* back, but I am not going to insist on the PCs being the originals. If you want to make a new character, you can!
*2a.* If you want to keep your original characters, you can!*2b.* If you want to edit the mechanics of your original characters while retaining their history/personalities, you can!*2c.* Once the PCs are established we can work things so that they are all interconnected and that their stories work together as a party.
*3.* I would like everyone to commit to posting at least every 1-2 days, barring actual real-life emergencies. Most of us now have families (with kids), jobs, and other leisure activities. However, much like a bowling league or other team-sport, your inability to kick your own a** into gear and writing 2-3 lines to keep the action moving will effect (delay) several other people who want to play. All I am asking for is about 15-20 minutes from everyone once a day. I don't need epic poetry or Times-Best-Seller-level writing here - I just need a post. If you can commit 15-20 minutes a day to reading social media, playing a game on your phone, reading a book, or watching a TV show you can make this work. If you don't have even that much time, then let us know and we will wish you well as you do other things.[/INDENT]
*3a.* In exchange for your commitment to #3, I am committing to posting DM posts daily. These are significantly more difficult, especially as we get into advanced combat scenarios and can take hours of my dedicated time. I will guarantee this for all of you if you will do your part.*3b.* "Real-life emergencies" are the sort of thing that you would make you call into work, go to the doctor, or take you away from internet connectivity forcibly (storms, forced-travel for work, etc...). I'm run a division of Sailors in the Navy, have a wife and kids, and am human, so I understand that this can happen. All I ask is that you give this a certain level of effort and don't cr*p out on everyone else.
*4.* If we cannot get everyone from the original game to play, I have at least one other potential player in mind who I think can keep up. Shall I invite him, or do we have enough players who can manage their time and play?

So...who's up for this? Post your thoughts below and I will begin working on the story summary...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The Whispering Cairn (with prelude at the Abandoned Mine Office)

*Spoiler: Introduction to Diamond Lake*
Show




> At a perfumed arcade known as the Emporium, Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff rubs shoulders with common laborers awaiting an appointment in the Veiled Corridor. In an adjoining antechamber, snakes and exotic dancers gyre to a sonorous weave of cymbals and seductive pipes. A floor below, a gaggle of grasping miners presses against the windowed door of a darkened cell, impatient for a glimpse of a two-headed calf.
> 
> Out in the street, a gang of rowdies screams obscenities at a crumpled halfling, kicking it as if scrambling for a ball. Their drunken laughter echoes off shuttered windows and bolted doors.
> 
> In a tower-flanked fortress across the shadowy square, filthy men with nothing to lose shout hymns to St. Cuthbery, clutching to their idealism and principles like cornered animals. Their wild-eyed chief minister smiles as he draws a cat-o-nine-tails across his bare back, awash in their adulation and the spirit of his god.
> 
> But it's just another night in Diamond Lake...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




*Spoiler: The Faces of Diamond Lake*
Show

*Diamond Lake (small town)*: Conventional; Alignment - Neutral; Population - a bit more than 1,000; 800 GP limit; (96% human, 2% halfling, 1% gnome, 1% other races).

*Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff* (a lecherous philanderer eager to solidify his power and keep the mine managers in line)
*Sherrif Cubbin* (Neff's pocket police chief; as corrupt as his boss)

*Allustan (Neff)* (the "smartest man in town," Lanod's brother, a respectable wizard, trained in the city of Greyhawk; an appropriate mentor for a PC spellcaster)

*The Mine Managers*
*Balabar Smenk* (most ambitious and manipulative, owns 4 mines compared to each of the others' 1 mine each)
*Chaum Gansworth* (youngest manager, working to unite the other managers against Smenk)
*Ellival Moonmeadow* ("The Prince," the only elven manager, owns the only local silver mine, sees himself as above the rest of the "rabble" in town - which is probably true of the other mine managers)
*Gelch Tilgast* (lost his stranglehold on Diamond Lake to Balabar Smenk about 10 years ago, very resentful)
*Luzane Parrin* (only female mine manager, recently became a widow, courted by Balabar Smenk - whom she has rejected repeatedly)
*Ragnolin Dourstone* (only dwarven manager, reputed to have betrayed his own clan for a bribe)

*The Emporium*
*Zalamandra* (matron of the house, brilliantly combined forces with a professor Montague Marat - since departed - and his traveling sideshow and curiosity collection, has survived ten years in charge of the most profitable place in town to separate men from their coin - quite an achievement)
*Shag Solomon* (quaggoth aristocrat, "gentlemanly wild man," tells clever stories in the opium lounge)
*Chezabet* (fortune teller, uses Harrow deck, seductive performer but not a prostitute)
*Kurlag* (half-ogre bouncer)

*Lazare of "Lazare's House"* (former dragonchess champion of Greyhawk, purchased a mine in Diamond Lake 20 years ago, lost it to Balabar Smenk, still hates the man publically)

*Kullen of "The Feral Dog"* (seething albino half-orc thug)

*The Visiting Adventurers*
*Auric* (male human gladiator, wears a red/black girdle topped with a haunted female face - the Champion's Belt of the Greyhawk arena)
*Khellek* (male balding, dark-haired human wizard, plays dragonchess at "Lazare's")
*Tirra* (female elven archer, enjoys throwing daggers at "The Feral Dog")

*Spoiler: Locations of Interest in Diamond Lake*
Show

*"Entertainment"*
*Emporium* (combination brothel, opium den, freak show, and gambling den, by far the most successful - and sometimes disgusting - display of vice in town).
*Lazare's House* (relatively cultured nightspot, focused on dragonchess games and private trysts between prospective lovers)
*Feral Dog* (cover-free competition with the Emporium and Lazare's, attracts the poorest laborers, hosts dog fights and is periodically subject to late-night brawls and knife fights between patrons, hosts a regular dagger-throwing contest)
*Midnight Saulte* (by-the-numbers house of ill repute, frequented by soldiers)
*Spinning Giant* (raucous, two-story tavern, popular with the garrison, named for "Flailing Felanore" a dim-witted giantess captured 40 years ago who has since died)
*Rusty Bucket* (popular restaurant, used to serve fish till the lake went bad, owned by Chaum Gansworth, considered neutral ground for mine manager politcs)

*Inns*
*Jalek's Flophouse* (_very_ poor quality lodging)
*Able Carter Coaching Inn* (part of a network of inns, connected with a regular coach-service connecting Diamond Lake to many nearby destinations)

*"Houses of Worship"*
*Church of St. Cuthbert* (Jierian Wierus, head priest, dislikes Valkus Dun)
*Chapel of Heironeous* (part of the garrison, led by Valkus Dun, a likeable soldier/priest who cannot stand Jierian Wierus despite their common ideas on how to improve Diamond Lake)

*Shops*
*Tidwoad's* (cantankerous gnomish jewler)
*General Store* (run by an amiable man named Taggin)
*The Captain's Blade* (efficient melee weapon shop, run by Tyrol Ebberly - a weapon fanatic and enthusiast of adventurers' exploits)
*Venelle's* (bowyer, friend of the Bronzewood Lodge)
*Osgood Smithy* (Manlin Osgood is coarse but friendly, the best blacksmith in the region - easily recognized "O" makers mark on all products)

*Residences*
*Tilgast* (fine grounds, high quality stable-service provided)
*Governor-Mayor's Manor (Neff)* (visitation is by appointment only)

*Other*
*Greysmere Covenant* (dwarven mining/shipping business)
*Smelting House* (run by Banazel - the area's only alchemist)
*Diamond Lake Boneyard* (managed by the church of Wee Jas - church is outside of town)
*Menhirs (Bronzewood Lodge)* (an old stone ring often visted by residents of the Bronzewood Lodge, sacred to druids and rangers, rumored to be a relic from thousands of years ago)
*Old Observatory* (once housed an order of monks obsessed with celestial bodies, now abandoned)

*Spoiler: Points of Interest near Diamond Lake*
Show

*Twilight Monastery* (creepy order of monk/assassins, honors the night sky and prophecy, led by "Izenfen the Occluded," has a bad history with Diamond Lake)
*Cairn of the Green Lady* (devoted church of Wee Jas, honors and protects the tomb of a fallen saint of the church, lies across the Diamond Lake from the mining town of the same name, led by the priestess Amariss)
*Bronzewood Lodge* (small group of druids/rangers who venerate Obad-Hai, an old-faith neutral deity of nature)
*Grossetgrottel* (gnomish village-warrens, loose confederation, very suspicious of non-gnomes)
*Cairn Hills* (rough wilderness, picked-over of relics and artifacts of thousands-of-year old deceased civilizations)
*Mistmarsh* (south of the Cairn Hills, lizardfolk infested wilderness, primary reason Diamond Lake has a garrison)


*A Player's Introduction to Diamond Lake*
The ramblings of Knuckston Grizzlebeard, common miner and regular patron of the Feral Dog Tavern, a week before his death by a falling girder in the Tilgast Mines:

So, you wanna know what life is like in Diamond Lake? Hells man, why would you want ta give a s+%@ about this place? Its a piss hole. My old bones sweat their last in those mines, and Ive got nothing to show for it except a case of gout and the hacking lungrot.

You aint going away are, ya?

Well then, sit down. . . Ill talk to ye about the sights around here, but itll cost ya a few rounds . . . the Good Dwarven stuff too, you cheapskate.

Okay, where was I? Diamond Lake, a [email protected]**hole like no other. . .

*Spoiler: Politics*
Show

 Governor-mayor Lanod Neff is the head cheese around here. Hes been appointed by Greyhawk itself because his father was a head cheese and got him started with a position at the Garrison that he didnt deserve. Now, he sits in his massive manor house on the hill overlooking the town. Its constantly under construction, mostly so Neff can try to outclass the other bigwigs in this berg.

The man himself? Hells! Hes a lying, cheating philanderer who spends more time chasing tail than doing any real work. He lines the pockets of his cronies to stay in power, and pays off that sheriff to keep him and his boys in line.

If it werent for his brother, Allustan Neff, Lanods body would have been dumped into a dry mine years ago by the other power brokers in town. Allustans a pretty powerful Wizard, probably the smartest man in town. I heard that back in Greyhawk, he had designs on being the head of a wizards academy, but fell out of favor and was forced into retirement. Since he was born and raised here, he ended up back where he started. I like to think he may have ran away from the big city with his tail between his legs, but, um . . . dont tell anyone I told you that.

Anyway, the law around here, if you wanna call it that, is a big old bastard named Sheriff Cubbin. Its no secret hes in the pocket of the Mayor, and spends his time drinking and carousing in the various cathouses. When he got elected Sheriff, we laughed in our cups and threw darts at his head, until he arrested us all with his private battalion of cronies. Son of a b#[email protected]@. . .

The only other law in town is the Garrison, ran by Captain Tolliver Trask. He runs about 60 men in the old keep, but the snots never bother to step foot inside the town proper. Mostly, they patrol the miles of wilderness outside of town, and pray to their self-righteous god of honor. Truth is, Trask doesnt care a lick for Diamond Lake, and he keeps his men out of our affairs. Hes just here to make sure his precious metropolis Greyhawk dont get attacked from our direction. If anything really bad happens here, the gates of the keep will shut so fast that any honest wage earner standing in the wayll get dashed against the walls.


*Spoiler: Business*
Show

 The mines are everything here, and Ive been breaking my back inside of em for 30 years. The mine managers come and go, and deeds exchange hands over blackmail, gambling, and even downright murder and theft. At least thats the rumor. It a tough business and I can say that through it all, Im still here, digging away to line the pockets for every backstabbing son-of-a-b%~&@ that ever owned a mine.

Right now, there are six mine managers, who are considered to be the ones that matter in town. They have the chink to ignore the law, and hire their own thugs to keep order in their respective areas of business. They fight with the mayor sometimes, but for the most part they dont do much but bicker amongst themselves for every scrap of ore they can squeeze out of the hills. 

You want a rundown of who they are? Whats the point of that? It wont last. . .

Ah . . . the hells with it . . . keep the ale coming. . .

Right now, the comer is Balabar Smenk. He is a fat, lecherous bastard who got his start from his old contacts in Greyhawk. He spends his time gambling, drinking, and scheming up new ways to take over this entire town. The mayor hates him, mostly because hes scared. Smenk owns 4 mines right now, and is poised to get more. Balabar may have just enough of the town in his pocket to stage a coup of his own, but hes usually too powdered up with perfume and sweaty finery to think about lifting a sword.

Of course, this has really pissed off Gelch Tilgast. Right now I work for the old fart, but it may not last. Before Smenk come into the picture, Gelch reigned over this berg for years like a petty lord, and now hes getting a taste of what its like to be on the outs. Ive even heard rumors that hes trying to get support from other mine managers to fight off Balabar Smenk, but thats probably hogwash. Tilgast doesnt know which way is up these days, and they sure as hell wouldnt deal with him after the way hes backhanded them over the years.

Hes still better off that Luzanne Parrin. She inherited her mines from her mother, who died in the Red Death when she was still a pup. Now, twenty years later, shes almost bankrupt, and its no secret that shes sleeping with Chaum Gansworth to try and protect her own skin. Shell be broke soon.

Chaum Gansworth has been in town for a while, and keeps a pretty low profile. Other than the fact that hes sleeping with Luzanne, there aint much to tell. He does own the Rusty Bucket, and has dinner there quite often. I guess his mines are doing okay, but then again . . . how the hell am I supposed to know?

The same can be said for the other two mine managers. Ones an elf, some prancing panty waste named Ellival Moonmeadow. He only owns one silver mine, and doesnt have anything to do with regular townsfolk like us. He just hangs out with his fellow elves, doing . . . well, whatever it is elves do when theyre together. Haw ha!

The other one is a dwarf, named Ragnolin Dourstone, whos been here ever since I can remember. Like most Dwarves, he does well for himself in the mining profession, and has handpicked a number of spots to start new mines, all of them pretty damn successful. So far, neither Tilgast nor Smenk has managed to dent his business one bit . . . though theyve both tried their best over the years.

In addition to the mines, all six mine managers share a single smelting house, located near the old piers. Its pretty much monopolized by the city council in Greyhawk, and run like a tight ship. The chief smelter, Vulgan Durtch, is a recluse, and the entire operation resembles a fortress with no windows, and no unguarded entrances. They had to step things up a bit security wise, after one of the mine managers sabotaged a rivals shipment. I hear there is an "alchimist" working there too, goes by the name Banazel...


*Spoiler: History*
Show

 Well, I cant really go back all that far. My memory gets a little fuzzy when I think back to the old days. . . I do know that the area near the lake was run by some uppity feudal lord a long time ago. He built a keep, which currently houses the Garrisons men. There are also a couple of old fences in the cairn hills where he tried to get his farming subjects to grow carrots and potatoes. I wonder how many of the idiots subjects starved to death!

Well, his sons started exploring the cairns and old gravesites that litter this whole area. I guess they found quite a bit of loot from the olden days . . . and I dont mean 50 years ago. I mean really old days. Hundreds of years ago.

Anyway, all this loot attracted the attention of Greyhawk, and pretty soon they bought off the noble kids and annexed this whole area for themselves. They hired a group of adventurers to explore it all, and sucked every last treasure dry from those old tombs.

That would have been the end of Diamond Lake, except prospectors and surveyors came in and took measure of the land. Its still s*$# for growing anything but weeds, but wouldnt you know they discovered a massive cache of silver lodes and massive veins of iron under the hills, including the one were sitting on right now? 

Now, years and years later, its said that that were the cornerstone of Greyhawks ore supply. Not like theyd pass any of that wealth onto common laborers like us, you understand. When I was a kid, getting a meal was as easily as casting a line in the Lake. Now, the smelting house and associated runoff has polluted the water so much, the merchants have to send off to Greyhawk just to get a week-old, salted flounder.

As far as recent history goes, there aint much to tell . . . honest folk are still getting screwed and the wealthy are still getting richer off of our sweat. Lets see. . .

Theres an old ring of stones out in the boonies, called the Menhirs. Its visited by Rangers, Druids, and other freeloaders. No one knows who built it, but they say the worn stone have been there for centuries.

The Old Observatory used to be a haven to some scholarly Monks, who used to prance about and read off astrology. They packed up shop when I was just a kid, and since then its pretty much sat abandoned. 

Then, of course, about 19 years ago, a pretty bad plague called the Red Death swept through and killed a good many of us. I lost my sister to the Boneyard, and me sons still got vapors and cant make a living. I even had it myself, but its werent too bad on me. I did get a pretty lumpy scar from it on the back o my head though. You wanna see it?

No? Ah well. . .


*Spoiler: Entertainment*
Show

 Theres nothing like spending a days wage in Diamond Lake. We may not get much in the way o housing, sanitation, or any of that frilly city crap that doesnt do any good anyway . . . but we do have entertainment in spades.

If you have the money, the Emporium is the place to be. Its run by a lady of the night, Zalamadra, and shes got a whole cadre of the sweetest ladies you ever saw at her disposal. They sit in perfumed glory in the upstairs area she calls the Veiled Corridor. There arent any veils there that Ive seen, but then again, Ive never asked for one. Theres also a Den on the top floor where you can obtain the use of other substances that twist your mind around and make you talk funny, if youre into that. There are plenty of games of chance, and a very interesting freak show downstairs full of dangerous and exotic creatures. Just last week, I heard a rumor that a crazed demon child escaped its cage and went on a fiery rampage. They havent caught it yet, and Im keeping a sharp lookout. They say its hide has magic designs on it, and Ill bet its worth a few pennies to its owners. I have a boot dagger handy in case I run into the thing.

If you like boredom, you can always visit Lazares House. Its a fancy, high class place with a steep price. I remember when Lazare managed a mine in town, until his wife got sick and he was bankrupted, selling everything to that bastard Smenk. Inside his place, theres no music, no dancing girls, and no fun. I heard everyone sits at tables and plays Dragonchess, a game with over 40 pieces and a multilevel board. Lazare used to be a champion, and has somehow pushed his habit on some of the upper crust. Its a snore, but at least you can gamble on it.

If you find yourself a little light of chink, there are a few other places you can visit for fun. The Midnight Salute is a pretty cheap place to get some female action, but they cater heavily to the Garrisons crowd. If youre looking to get drunk or do some low-end betting, theres the Feral Dog, where you can see some pit dogs tear each other to pieces, and get into a bar brawl or two. It can get rough, even for a guy like me, but its worth it because they dont charge you to get in. Your other choice among the chaff is the Spinning Giant, but the other patrons are usually garrison soldiers, so you have to be tolerant of drunken chants and men who like to slap each other on the butt. They dont tolerate stealing or bad manners, and there isnt a card game to be found anywhere in the vicinity.

If youre just hungry for some food, you can go to the Hungry Gar. The chef there is a pretty decent cook, but theres only so much you can do with snared rabbits and deer meat. One alternative is the Rusty Bucket, which has a pretty decent common room as well.

Finally, if information of the outside world is your cup of tea, many out-of-towners stay at the Able Carter Coaching Inn. The main thrust of the business is running coaches and supplies back and forth to Greyhawk, Blackwall Keep, Elmshire, and other parts west. Boarders from all over stay there, mostly for short term business, so a good conversation about Greyhawk and other part o the world are in good order there. Plus, if youre willing to pay, theyll take horses too. 

Nine Hells, you can always do what I do. You can always spend thirty years of your life slaving away to Gelch Tilgast, only to see your life get poured down the drain when he sells the mine to Balabar Smenk in a few years. Smenk pays two coppers cheaper, and you work a longer shift. Bastards.


*Spoiler: Shops*
Show

 There are plenty o places to get business done in Diamond Lake. You got something to buy or sell, you can most likely procure your needs right here.

Lets see. . . we got Tidwoads Jewelry, run by a uppity gnome of the same name. He cheated my mother out of her jewels for half their worth, so I cant vouch for his honesty, but you should see his collections in the window  whew! . . . He swears that his shop is burglar proof, and so far, no ones taken him up on the challenge. Id like a few of those baubles for myself, thats the honest truth.

The General Store is where you can pick up just about any mundane equipment youd ever need. Taggin runs it pretty reasonable, and has all the supplies you need to travel overland for a month, or survive a mountain climb. He stays outta peoples business, and sticks to his own outfit.

If youre looking for weapons, Tyrol Ebberly has a good shop. He claims to be a watch captain in Greyhawk, but be mustve done something wrong to end up here. He has a few artifacts from the Cairn hills that hes found. If youre interested his place is called The Captains Blade.

Venelles contains some of the finest bows in the land. Venelle herself is happy to sell anything she has, if she can locate it through all the clutter o her shop. I took up bow hunting myself once, and stood all day in a tree stand, on her advice. The only thing I caught was a damned cold.

Manlin Osgood. . . now theres a man I can hang a reputation on. Hes a right fellow and an able drinking companion, if his heads right. He doesnt bluff at cards, hes always ready with a backslap and a handshake, and he makes the finest masterwork armor in the region. A few from Greyhawk come to Osgoods Smithy special, just to access his team of apprentice blacksmiths.

Thats about it. There are other places in town to get things, but I wouldnt recommend it. When your life depends on a wooden girder underground, you better make sure the right hands set it up, if you catch my meaning.

In Diamond Lake, its better to be gouged by an honest exploiter than outright cheated by a thief, so stick to those places I mentioned . . . you should be fine.


*Spoiler: Churches* 
Show

There are a few churches in town that have gained a following, but I wouldnt recommend any of em. The best church for me are the Halls of the Veiled Corridor, where you can tithe your money for a cause thats worthy of your coin, and get a little bit of sweetness besides.

However, if you insist, you can go to the Church of Ct. Cuthbert, right on the center of town. The sermons there are full of piss and vinegar, led by Jierian Wierus, whose favorite activity is to flog his own backside with a cat-o-nine-tails, and go to the seedy parts of town to convert others to do the same. His following is 150 strong and growing.

If theyd make you feel welcome, you can go to the garrison and sit at the Chapel of Heironeous. Its mostly full of soldiers, who like to puff themselves up with honor before riding around the countryside in their fancy armor. Valkus Dunn is the righteous bastard in charge, preaching about public do-goodery, but doing nothing about it. He opens the service up to the public, but no one goes except men who swing swords for a living.

If you like nature, you can traipse out in to the boonies to visit the Bronzewood Lodge. Its run by a cleric of Obad-Hai who likes to scare people about bogeymen in the hills, but I cant imagine why theyd sit out in the middle of nowhere with nothing to entertain them. Trying to fill the coffers so he can get back to real civilization is my guess.

Theres also a Temple of Wee-Jas around here somewhere, called the Cairn of the Green Lady, but you wont see them much unless you go the Boneyard and visit the graves they tend to. When my Suzie died from the Red Death, they took her thin, deformed bones and washed her up real pretty. Then they stood around and gave a little speech about mortality and life, but I didnt have a penny to give em. They went ahead and did it for free.


Anyway, thats pretty much a good rundown of Diamond Lake for ya. You wasted enough of my time, so get out of my face and stop asking questions. I got a few coppers left in my pocket, and I want to get to the Emporium to see that damned two-headed mule again . . .




*Spoiler: Hook to start the adventure*
Show

Idle chatter around the town speaks of a trio of well-dressed adventurers who are frequenting the taproom of the Feral Dog, Diamond Lakes most notorious tavern. They speak with confidence of hard-won battles during their trek from Greyhawk and their intentions to explore the long-abandoned Stirgenest Cairn on the lakes distant shore. While it sounds exciting, natives to Diamond Lake know that cairn is often explored by the communitys youth; it is always found empty and completely harmless.

But not all the tombs in the area are so harmless. Another cairn, found within a days ride of town, lies near an old iron mine that was abandoned about 50 years ago. The mines charter lapsed when its manager died a few years later. Situated in a sort of no-mans land, the tomb was all but forgotten, its yawning entrance overgrown with weeds and choked with debris. When a curious teenager rediscovered it a decade ago it became a sort of community secret held by Diamond Lakes youth. It used to be something of a coming of age rite for children to disappear into the cyclopean entrance to prove their bravery. They would dare each other to spend a night within its depths, with bragging rights to those few who succeed. When a local girl vanished one night while sleeping in the cairn six years ago, the games became more cautious, but never quite stopped. When the wind hits just right, haunting, almost magical tones emerge from the depths of this forlorn hole. Those in the know call it the Whispering Cairn.

While no one in town will tell the visiting adventurers of the follow of their expedition (the money is too good!), rumors have circulated amongst the townsfolk of valuables to be found in some of the hidden passages and graves of the other tombs in the area. And of these tombs, the best kept secret (so far) is the Whispering Cairn. In a hellhole like Diamond Lake, any chance at a profit is a chance to get out, and worth taking. Perhaps a local expedition to the tomb would prove to be that chance.


(Auric, Khellek, and Tirra, the three adventurers from Greyhawk City)


The party meets outside an abandoned mine office near the Whispering Cairn. Exploring the ruined building they clear out a small band of lizardfolk and their reptilian allies, led by a ranger named *Ssyath*. When the party spares his life the lizardfolk tells them of the black dragon *Ilthane*, who overpowered his tribe and laid her clutch in their lands. The lizardfolk have been forced to protect the eggs and Ssayth was sent out with a scouting party to find easier hunting. He reports that the swamp has become dangerous with worms infesting kills and a blight upon the land. Once released Ssayth expressed admiration and respect to the party, promising to leave them in peace.

After resting for the night, the party returns to Diamond Lake where they report what they found at the local garrison, begin purchasing the abandoned mine officer, and purchase supplies from the *Tagin*, the general store owner. Meeting with *Allustan*, a local sage, who warns them of the approaching "Age of Worms" and advises them to investigate the Whispering Cairn. The following day they begin their exploration of the Whispering Cairn, eventually making their way to a trapped series of passages leading to an impassable door. At the end a ghost, claiming to be a boy named *Alastor Land*, introduces himself to the player characters. He demands the party bury his body in his family's graveyard. When they reach the gravesites, they find them desecrated and empty - someone had stolen their remains. In the nearby abandoned house they encounter an owlbear and its cub before finding a clue - a severed arm with a distinctive tattoo.

The party visits the Emporium to sell the owlbear cub and meet *Madame Zalamandra* and her quaggoth escort, *Shag Solomon*. The two eccentric personalities eventually purchase the owlbear cub after entertaining (flirting) with the party members. From there everyone heads out to ambush *Kullen*, a half-orc thug with a matching tattoo to the one on the severed arm, and his gang. The encounter goes roughly until the party springs their ambush and subdues them. One of the men gives up the name "*Filge*" at the old observatory before the party flees the scene. The party expects him to be a necromancer, so they rest for the night and plan to confront the man the next day.

On the way to the observatory the PCs pass Kullen and his gang (who have just warned Filge of the approaching adventurers). The party encounters a variety of undead, including tomb motes, owlbear skeletons, a macabre zombie dinner scene, and finally the necromancer himself with a cadre of zombies defenders. Though they defeat the dark arcanist he escapes by using a syringe to transform into a gaseous form. Searching the observatory the party finds an incriminating letter, inviting Filge to Diamond Lake and discussing green worms and unkillable zombies, signed "S" (for *Balabar Semnk*). The party loots the necromancer's hideout, taking many valuable items and a jar containing a suspicious green worm with them.

The party spent the rest of the day seeing to their wounds and necromantic-ailments, burying the skeletons of the Land family, and speaks with the garrison chaplain, *Father Valkus Dun*. At his advice they visit the temple of Wee Jas and meet *Mistress Amariss*, the high priestess there. She offers to consecrate the Land family graveyard and then the party goes home to rest for the night.  The next morning they visit the garrison chapel, a local merchant (*Tidwoad*, the gnomish jeweler) and *Manlin Osgood* (a blacksmith with whom one of the PCs was an apprentice) before returning to the Whispering Cairn.

Back at the Cairn the party finds no sign of the ghost, but the door past is open. Inside they encounter evidence of the Wind Dukes of Aqaa (also known as "Vaati") and eventually discover it to be the tomb of Zosiel, a lieutenant of the Wind Duke Icosiol, who was one of the seven vaati to eventually recover the Rod of Law (also later known as the Rod of Seven Parts). Inside the tomb they fight three guardians ("Wind Warriors"), find more frescoes detailing Wind Duke history, and several magical items. Most noteworthy of these is a Talisman of the Sphere that appears to be dormant currently. Taking their findings to Allustan, the sage reports that they are indeed finding evidence of the approach of the apocalyptic Age of Worms, including the name of "*Kyuss*," a harbinger of this dark time.

Wrapping up post #1
Wrapping up post #2

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The Three Faces of Evil opens with *Balabar Smenk* blackmailing the PCs into investigating the *Dourstone* Mines and a dark cult underneath (who worship the "Ebon Triad," a heretical amalgamation of the evil gods Hextor, Erythnul, and Vecna). After an extended argument/discussion with Smenk, the party takes disguises, briefly meets with *Allustan* for advice, and sneaks into the mine during a disturbance engineered by Smenk's men. After intimidating several guards into letting them pass the PCs descend an elevator into the cult's lair.

Encountering two tiefling guards for the Hextorites, the party decides to first attack that branch of the cult. Their entrance sets off an alarm, mobilizing the entire cult and beginning an extended battle. After dispatching an enormous boar (the "Beast") the party enters an arena filled with fog where they fight the majority of the Hextorite cult, including a half-orc anti-paladin who faces the party's paladin on the arena floor. The combat goes poorly for the party when several zombies are identified as family of the paladin and he falls unconscious. The party scrambles for several seconds before a parlay is called by the Hextorites. Their high priest, *Theldrick*, negotiates with the party for the safety of his flock but looses his temper when their sacred statue is desecrated by the party paladin. He leaves with the remainder of his congregation to flee the tunnels while the party pursues them from behind. The ambush is intense, with combatants falling on both sides. Finally, the party defeats the Hextorite high priest, slaying him and the necromancer-priestess with him. Upon their death the Cathedral to Hextor seems to be flushed with divine magic (Heironeous blessing) and the party has time to explore and recover from the ordeal. While searching the discover two items of interests - Theldrick's journal and a coded message.

*Spoiler: Theldrick's Journal*
Show



The party sneaks out of the mines and buries the paladin's family the following morning. After purchasing some equipment and discussing tactics they return to the mines, encountering Ragnolin Dourstone, the mine owner in the process. The party tricks the dwarf into panicking and aiding them as they traverse back and forth from the tunnels below his mine. 

Within the caves of Erythnul the party finds numerous grimlock ambushes in the cliffs and rough tunnels. The party uses magical noise to disrupt the blind, monstrous humanoids and pushes into the darkness. While climbing downwards one of the party is shot and killed, inspiring the others to furious vengeance upon the grimlocks! (Solo-fight noted in a thread linked above.) The party defeats a grimlock barbarian and her companions on a rope bridge and then the grimlock chieftan in their common chambers. Finally, they encounter the insane grimlock witch, *Grallak Kur*, who inflicts curses and hexes on them as he summons spiders and webbing to hinder their attacks. After his defeat and cryptic threats the PCs discover more scrolls stating, 




> "...A great power stirs - a swarm of worms is at hand!" 
> 
> "There is power growing in the pool of the Dark Cathedral that will serve the Ebon Triad as a champion, but there is a still greater force driving forward the power we worship..." 
> 
> "At last the will of the Ebon Triad be done. With the return of great Kyuss, the age of Worms is finally upon us!"


On the way out of the caves the party encounters a pair of chokers, scavenging on their fallen comrade. They decide to camp underground for the night before attacking the third leg of the cult the next morning.

Entering the Maze of Vecna, the party is immediately assaulted by the _wrongness_ of the place as well as its deceptive inhabitants. The kenku imitate the PCs as they attempt to lure them down tunnels in the maze while the passages themselves twist and change around them. A vicious attack from the birdmen and their trained dire weasels nearly kill two PCs before they earn a reprieve. As the party creeps through the labyrinth they are assaulted by crossbow bolts, tricks, and eventually even magic from the defending kenku cultists. The battle rages long and hard as the enemy uses every trick of the profane terrain to their advantage, but the PCs eventually slay the all of the guards without the alarm being sounded. While exploring they rescue a captive man and recover their gear and the bodies of their fallen foes. The party retreats to rest and renew their assault the following day. The rescued captive turns out to be a druid who they captured when he was found asking difficult questions. After some discussion they agree to have him come along with them.

Re-entering the maze they find it unchanged from the previous day and they enter the Outer Sanctum without additional combat. Upon entering into the deepest portion of the cultists' lair they are assaulted by a powerful undead (an allip) and two acolytes of the high priest of Vecna. Disposing of the undead and one acolyte, the party is unable to prevent the second from escaping to warn its master. Shortly following the party is afflicted by profane forces, attacking their minds and wills. After a brief retreat to recover the party charges into the Inner Sanctum to attack the *Faceless One*, high priest of Vecna and leader of this portion of the Cult of the Ebon Triad. 

The Faceless One and his alchemist acolytes through a dizzying array of magic and fire at the party, summoning giant centipedes, lighting webbing on fire, and mixing arcane and divine magic. At the height of the battle, just when the party was turning the tide and about to slay the Faceless One, the masked man laid low the cleric PC in a flurry of elemental power. In the next breath the vile archivist explodes into a mass of green worms, killing him and his allies. As the worms are about to engulf the remaining PCs three powerful divine forces war for them, with one (the will of Fharlanghn, the Cleric's patron) victoriously protecting them at the end. A moment later, the fallen cleric rises, his task not yet complete and a brief respite given by his god for one last combat...

That final battle is against the Aspect of the Ebon Triad, a vile amalgamation of the three deities worshiped by the cultists, which has risen from a black pool near the entrance to the cult's lair. The monstrosity lashes out at the party with staggering power, its unholy nature a blight on reality itself. The fight is not long, though, and the party defeats the aspect in a tumultuous series of blows. After this last task is done, the cleric's spirit departs and the divine force sustaining him seals the black pool away for all time. 

As the party leaves the mines they are confronted by a large crowd and the Commander of the Garrison, *Tolliver Trask*. An earthquake shook the area at the death of the Aspect of the Ebon Triad and the entire town of Diamond Lake is essentially under martial law until Trask is confident that the community is safe. In response to the Commander the party charges Balabar Smenk and Ragnolin Dourstone of a great many serious crimes. A thorough investigation is performed and eventually much of the corruption in Diamond Lake is cleared out, starting with the two mine owners implicated by the party. The party's dead are interred by the Temple of Wee Jas in a very respectful ceremony. 

The party is now set to travel with Allustan to see an ally of his, Marzena, a battle mage of the Free City assigned to Blackwall Keep at the northern edge of the Mistmarsh. The woman sent Allustan a message reporting the presence of strange green worms in the Cairn Hills. Allustan thinks this is connected to the party's discoveries and wishes to travel to Blackwall Keep with them. The fort is approximately 36 miles from Diamond Lake through some rough country, and he wishes to arrange their travel and then leave in the next several days.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Arkiana visits the Emporium alone (the night before the PCs fight Filge, the Necromancer, at the observatory)
A night out on the town with Jan and Lyr (occurs before they investigate the observatory)
Frederick bar-hopping (the first portion takes place after the party runs Filge out of the observatory - the second portion after the Whispering Cairn has been explored - the third as part of "The Three Faces of Evil" chapter)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Reserved for references and material from previous threads

*Spoiler: Original Big 16*
Show

*1.What game system are you running?* Pathfinder

*2.What 'type' or variant of game will it be?* Standard fantasy with themes of decay, corruption, and horror

*3.How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?* Up to 6, already chosen (Connor, James, John, Ian, Starnes, and Trey, and Josh).

*4.What's the gaming medium?* This forum thread and this one.

*5.What is the characters' starting status?* Level 1

*6.How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?* Average gold for your class, all gear purchased, ready to go.

*7.Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?* Any of the base classes from Paizo, plus the old 3.5 D&D base classes. I would encourage the party to discuss and create a party that is coherant and supports each other. _Age of Worms_ is rather well known for eating PCs if they aren't careful. 

If you decide to use 3.5 stuff, we will need to talk about conversions in some detail. I am open to lots of player input on those conversions, including input from players who _aren't_ playing that specific class. In the end I will make the call based on balance and flavor.

Finally, I am going to do my best to make sure that everyone feels useful throughout the game. There are a ton of discussions online about relative levels of power and flexibility of the classes ("tiers"). If the party is looking to have some players who will outshine the others all the time, I am going to try and make sure that the "weaker" character won't be weaker.

*8.What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?* Core Races only, with alternate racial traits from the Advanced Race Guide if desired. I am open to 3.5 alternate options of the core races, but it will require discussion again.

*9.By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?* Pathfinder 20-point buy, max HPs at first level. 2 Traits for free. If you want to try for a 3rd via a drawback, we can talk it over and make it work.

*10.Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?* Yes. You would be well served to have a motive for saving the world and working with each other, but I enjoy alignment RP, so if you want to be non-good, go for it.

*11.Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?* Standard rules for PathFinder.

*12.Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?* I will roll dice, they will be visible if you as a player would have rolled them, and spoilered if they would have been behind a DM screen. I will expect you all to follow the honor system re: spoilered dice rolls and only look at them after the adventure is over.

*13.Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.* Yes. We are going to utilize some of the character-creation/story-telling found in the Fate system (Dresden Files RPG is my source) and spell alterations in the vein of those found in the link. If you are planning to cast spells with any sort of regularity, or be a class from the Tome of Battle (3.5 melee combat stuff), we will be balancing things utilizing much of the system found in that thread.

*14.Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*  Yes, utilizing the Fate system (Dresden Files RPG) stuff I mentioned earlier.

*15.Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?* All of the above, with some seriously deadly combat. 

*16.Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?* I prefer you use http://paizo.com/prd/ or http://www.d20pfsrd.com/ for PathFinder-only material. Any Wizards of the Coast produced D&D 3.5 material will be available (I think I have basically every non-campaign-specific book from that era, plus some that are campaign-specific). Finally, for magic-users, the spell adjustments mentioned earlier.

Original OoC Thread

We will need to re-establish character text colors.




> *Albinobrow* claims Blue and Dark Blue for *Olofire*.


Who is covering loot-management? Shall we reset everyone's inventories so that we start at an even playing field?

I *do* plan to have the "home base" you all discovered stay with the party. We will need to work out the details for this at some point. Also, the lizardfolk, Ssayth, may or may not come back into the picture soon.

The necromancer, Filge, left for Greyhawk City after escaping the party. He may or may not return to plague them later...

Balabar Smenk, Ragnolin Dourstone, and Kullen's gang all remain in Diamond Lake (for now).

----------


## Farmerbink

Herro everybody!

Short version: I'm so in.  I would like to go for either 2a or 2b, as I really enjoyed Frederick as a concept.  I'm somewhat more adept at various character mechanics than I was then, so I might want to tweak a few things, but in general the Half-Orc paladin striving to overcome prejudice still speaks to me. (y)

I'm good with 3, and also think I know who 4 would be, so (y) again.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> ...*I would like to go for either 2a or 2b*, as I really enjoyed Frederick as a concept...


Everyone will get to choose how they want to handle this individually, as long as we can put together a coherent, balanced party.

----------


## JWallyR

Short version: I too am in! I'm kind of looking forward to reading through the IC threads to reestablish that I have some idea what's going on  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MuffinMan

Wow, blast from the past! I wasn't expecting it but I must admit I am interested in seeing where the story goes from here, and getting to play with everyone again. I'm in!

I can commit to 1 post/day, at least. I recall that Lyr had perished heroically against the forces of the Ebon Triad right before we stopped, so I'll need a new PC regardless. I will gravitate towards some sort of divine caster, as usual, unless anyone else expresses a strong desire to play one. (In which case I'd do another support-type character - perhaps a bard.)

My Pathfinder chops are rusty - I've been playing exclusively 5E D&D recently - so I'll have to knock the dust off.






> Shall we reset everyone's inventories so that we start at an even playing field?


This seems like a good idea to me - pick an appropriate Wealth By Level amount and let folks customize their starting gear according. It's been long enough that I doubt anyone has much sentimental attachment to their old gear. 



*DarkOne* did you have a particular start date in mind for either (a) beginning play or (b) figuring out backstories for finished PCs?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> I recall that Lyr had perished heroically against the forces of the Ebon Triad right before we stopped, so I'll need a new PC regardless.


Yup - you had made a new Dwarven Shaman, I think. You can use him again or not - we will figure the details out as we go.




> This seems like a good idea to me - pick an appropriate Wealth By Level amount and let folks customize their starting gear according. It's been long enough that I doubt anyone has much sentimental attachment to their old gear.


Also my thoughts, but I want to hear everyone else's ideas too.




> *DarkOne* did you have a particular start date in mind for either (a) beginning play or (b) figuring out backstories for finished PCs?


Nothing conclusive yet, but I like to keep things moving. I plan to have "the story so far" finished in by the end of the weekend. In the meanwhile we can try to iron out who is playing (and what) and start hammering out the mechanics. Maybe start playing sometime in the next couple of weeks?

----------


## Farmerbink

> Everyone will get to choose how they want to handle this individually, as long as we can put together a coherent, balanced party.


That was as much by way of "hey guys, I'll be the paladin/meat stick" as anything else.  More info for everyone else to decide accordingly.




> This seems like a good idea to me - pick an appropriate Wealth By Level amount and let folks customize their starting gear according. It's been long enough that I doubt anyone has much sentimental attachment to their old gear.


I recall that Frederick very much had some sentimental attachment to his gear, as much of it was apportioned to a heavy war horse named Leroy.  _I_, however, am not so concerned.  I'll figure it out when we get to that step.

Still got my character sheet saved on Myth-weavers.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Untarr

As much as I would enjoy going through that first dungeon a 3rd (4th??) time, I agree that starting later in the module with a synopsis of the previous plot points would be good.

I'll need some time to clear out some Pathfinder Cobwebs.    Once you have a timeline, I'll start working on this.

Looking forward to it!

----------


## Albinobrow

I definitely would like to continue exploring with Olofire and figure out his growth. I just need to remember what exactly I was doing with him there. I had something planned... Somewhere... *rifles through stacks of old notebooks and papers. Gives up. For now.*

As for text Id still like to stick with the colors I had if everyone is cool with that. Blue when everything is hunkydory. and Dark blue after taking the mutagen and exploring the darker side of life. 

With the inventory stuff, I dont have a preference off the top of my head about new inventory or not. I still have character sheet as well so either works for me.

Ive been delving more into Numenera and the Cypher system these days (still think yall need to check it out 😝). So I'll need to brush up on the rules and feats I had and where I was going with him.

EDIT: Thats right! I was going the Master Chymist path! Alchemist 6/Unchained Rogue4/Master Chymist 10. Yeah I think I'll stick with that.

EDIT 2: Wait wait.. I'm not sure Master Chymist would advance Sneak Attack unless you are cool with it DarkOne. Also he would have to be at least a 7th Lvl Alchemist to get 3rd level extracts.. Must think more on this.

----------


## Untarr

Looking for feedback to refine concept, but here is the first draft.

Need help with specifics from Greyhawk and a response on if your character would have been in Greyhawk at some point in your history.

DM me if your character has or if you have any ideas on refingint this

High Concept: City Dwelling Acountant
Trouble: Be careful when following the money, because you'll often find the trouble with it

Where are you from: Greyhawk
Circumstance: Younger Borhter in Prominent Business family (shipping/freight).  Eldest inherits business, younger siblings acquire useful skills/knowledge to support
Education: Well educated in accounting and wizardy
Friends/Youth: compettive nature of high society put a damper on friendships with others.  Rule foolower
Magic: Inherited gift from family.  Developed because older sibling did not have time to do so, but access to magic is highly desirable.

What shaped you: strong curiosity and drive to prove himself
Naive idea of right and wrong
somewhat cowardly

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> As much as I would enjoy going through that first dungeon a 3rd (4th??) time, I agree that starting later in the module with a synopsis of the previous plot points would be good.


I hope to have my summaries finished by the end of the day tomorrow.




> EDIT 2: Wait wait.. I'm not sure Master Chymist would advance Sneak Attack unless you are cool with it DarkOne. Also he would have to be at least a 7th Lvl Alchemist to get 3rd level extracts.. Must think more on this.


Well, first decide if you want the delay on extracts, cause I don't plan to change semi-spellcraft progression. I will review the class, but if it advances bombs (which you have given up elsewhere) then I am fine with it advancing sneak attack instead.




> Looking for feedback to refine concept, but here is the first draft...


I actually like all of the typos in this - if you made them part of the character I would actually like it even more! (Not kidding!)

You should make a "Borhter" something in the business hierarchy related to being a member of the family too. Personality-wise and background-wise I think it should work. I will edit this post with a recommendation for the portion of Greyhawk where your family is based.

----------


## Untarr

Yeah, I was just riffing and didn't really refine the the post, or the character.  I figured it was better to get eyes on the concept, get feedback, and recycle,rather than trying to deliver the full package.

I haven't played DnD at all in the last three years.  I figure y'all would have some ideas if needbe in the early stages before things got too involved.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Untarr*, your PC could be from the "Clerkburg" district of Greyhawk City. 




> The north end of New City, east of the Processional, swarms with students from the dozens of colleges, universities, and academies that have made Greyhawk one of the foremost cities of learning on the continent, yet another improvement initiated during the reign of Zagig Yragerne. Called Clerkburg or simply The Halls, the neighborhood also houses the professors, administrators, and menials necessary to keep the schools running. The presence of scores of private libraries - as well as the Great Library of Greyhawk itself - ensures a healthy presence of scholars and sages in the neighborhood, many of them experts on the ancient cultures that once inhabited the region surround the Free City. The Street of Temples along the southeast corner of the district boasts edifices in honor of Celestian, Kord, Lendor, and Boccob...
> 
> ...Clerkburg maintains a laconic atmosphere that makes it popular with students, artisans, and laborers from other districts. Most of the quarter's small taverns and eateries have seating on the street or a veranda, resulting in a social atmosphere. Students walk and relax along the Millstream that bisects the district, which is second only to the Garden Quarter in its quantity of plant life and small parks. Some of Clerkburg's taverns erupt in violence now and again, and events at the popular Free City Arena occasionally get out of hand enough to attract City Watch patrols with truncheons to break up unruly crowds, but Clerkburg is, in the main, a sleepy community, and its streets are some of the safest in all of Greyhawk.


There is also a significant Seeker's Lodge in Greyhawk that would have financial books to keep. The Seekers have a (temporary) representative in Diamond Lake, Khellek the wizard. The party has met Khellek at Lazare's House, where he plays dragonchess (when not exploring with his companions, Tirra and Auric, each of whom frequent other establishments when in town). If the Seekers were involved with any of the finances in Diamond Lake (reasonable), then they could send your PC there to find Khellek and get to the bottom of the issue. The three adventurers, led by Khellek, will not feature in this book, but we can manage some interaction prior to the events of the Encounter at Blackwall Keep.

Sound good?

----------


## MuffinMan

Still working on the crunch, but I have a character concept in mind for a slightly unorthodox shaman. This PC has the Name Keeper archetype, whose unique mechanic is that he can commune with a different spirit everyday and temporarily gain some of their abilities. So he could bind the spirit of a warrior and become proficient with greatswords, and the next day he could bind the spirit of a noble and understand courtly manners.

I'm imagining that he was raised in the church (Wee Jas or Pholtus, most likely) where he received his formal education, and his heightened sensitivity to the spirits of the departed was seen as a "gift of the goddess". While not formally ordained as a cleric, devotion to his religion is still a huge part of his worldview. He feels called to put uneasy spirits to rest by completing whatever tasks they left unaccomplished in life. Wee Jas fits well here, too, because her followers are charged to seek out and curate magical artifacts.

(As an optional modification to the class, I think it might be fun to roll for a random oracle curse every time he binds to a new daily spirit. He wouldn't gain any of the higher-level curse abilities, this would just be a fun RP hook to explore different personas and the consequences of "hosting" different spirits over time.)

High concept: Spirit Shepherd
Trouble: unruly "flock"

Personality: Still cogitating. I don't want him to be too similar to Frederick (lawful) or Lyr (chaotic). What I do know is that he'll be devoted to his faith, probably lawful, and a bit "head in the clouds" from his constant exposure to the spirit realm.

*Untarr*, what do you think about our new PCs knowing each other from Greyhawk somehow? It might be easier to introduce two new characters if there's some pre-existing connection between them.

Questions/comments/suggestions?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*MuffinMan*, in game with that archetype. The idea of having a different oracle curse is interesting - we can talk about each configuration being a specific, named and tracked, spirit. The curse for that configuration could then shift to match the specific spirt channeled that day.

Let's look into that variation with the understanding that I could change my mind if it is either too much power or flexibility. Otherwise, I like the idea!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

So, when this campaign was being published (2005) it was released in the print version of _Dungeon_ magazine. The companion magazine (aptly named _Dragon_) released a parallel series of articles providing players with tools to survive the adventures. The article that coincides with this adventure detailed three potential cohorts for use with the Leadership feat. Each of these characters has a background that ties into the setting and are available for use/rebuild if desired. Does anyone have any interest in these characters and the feat? 

If so, I will work towards introducing them into the adventure so that you all can consider emplyoing them. The quotes below are incomplete - if interested I will provide the rest of the details at an appropriate time.

Gar Blitzhame - Male Dwarf Fighter 2/Wizard 2 (Transmuter)\



> Like many dwarves, Gar acts gruff and uncaring toward those he barely knows, but he feels deep compassion for weaker creatures - whether adventuring companions or orphaned owlbear cubs. Despite his connection to the mercantile Greysmere Covenant, Gar seeks to leave Diamond Lake and explore thr greater world beyond. Of all the terrible and frightening threats that loom before him on the path he has chosen, none strike greater fear in his heart than that of his uncle, Dulok Blitzhame. While he never explains why, Gar insists on avoiding his uncle's residence and office at all times, and only joins a group if its members swear oaths not to receal him to Dulok...


Daejin Moon - Female Half-Elf Ranger 4



> Do not mistake her quiet, retiring ways with meekness or submissiveness. Easy going, but easily bored, DaeJin tends to follow the will of the crowd - until that will turns towards excessive conversation. DaeJin keeps to herself and tends only to speak when spoken to - and then only enough to answer the question posed to her. When she does volunteer to speak she usually expresses her boredome with a quick verbal jab. Allies should prepare themselves for a pointed comment or two about their combat abilities - or lack therof - once the bloodshed has ended...


Tassilo Viniese - Male Human Cleric 4 (Heironeous)



> As you might expect from an experienced cleric of Heironeous, Tassilo struggles to balance his actions between strict adherence to regimen and the never-ending need for compassion. He spent most of his life within the quiet confines of Heironean religious enclaves, and only recently did his superiors send him into the larger world to investigate the death of a paladin assigned to his temple. Tassilo does not let his sheltered youth and relative inexperience keep him from sharing his natural wisdom with others, although as a reserved individual he rarely comes across as a bossy know-it-all. He suffers fools now much more easily than he did in his youth, but at times such suffering gets the better of his patience. The biting quips that occur then often instruct as well as castigate - ever with an eye toward the perfect balance of warrior, healer, and teacher...


In addition, should the PCs wish to take Leadership there are plenty of possible followers in Diamond Lake. With a home-base in the old mine office the PCs also have a great option for where they could meet, work, and possibly even live.

Finally, if none of these NPCs appeal as potential cohorts but you would like to use Leadership, let me know. We can work out other potential characters and figure out how to use them. Perhaps we could even use a lizardfolk (like Ssayth) and see where that leads us...

----------


## MuffinMan

Actually, I'm changing my mind about my PC  :Small Wink:  This is the first guy I had in mind to play, so I'm just going with my gut - I'll play a shaman some other time.

This fellow is an inquisitor of Heironeous. With a military background, he specializes in squad tactics and strategy. He has probably heard of Frederick (half-orc paladins aren't _that_ common!), but we can decide whether or not Frederick has heard of him. A mission from the church gives him a perfect reason to be in Diamond Lake, and to ally himself with Frederick and the others. Will elaborate more soon, but I feel good about him!

That Tassilo fellow would make a natural cohort for Frederick and/or my inquistor - I'll think on it a bit more.

By the way, we're going to be re-starting a level 5, right?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*MuffinMan* - if you plan to become a 2/3-divine caster than I would strongly advise the party to consider Leadership to get Tassilo or a similar full-divine caster in the party. The healing and access to higher level spells may prove necessary in the later levels (this campaign is intended to hit level 20 before the end...if we ever get there).

Alright - here are the decisions I am making to keep us moving forward:

1. Everyone needs to ensure their PC is level 5 with standard Wealth-by-Level. If an established PC is dramatically richer than WBL we need to talk, so check the details and give me a response.
2. Everyone needs to choose text colors. If we go with what we used before (or has been chosen again), *Albinobrow* has Blue and Dark Blue, *FarmerBink* was running a variety of Purple, *JWallyR* was doing Pink, *MuffinMan* was Green, and *Untarr* had Red. If this is fine then we will move forward from there.
3. I need someone to commit to managing loot.
4. Can we wrap up all the details by the end of the weekend? I want to get things moving before anyone's motivations fail...

----------


## MuffinMan

> *MuffinMan* - if you plan to become a 2/3-divine caster than I would strongly advise the party to consider Leadership to get Tassilo or a similar full-divine caster in the party. The healing and access to higher level spells may prove necessary in the later levels (this campaign is intended to hit level 20 before the end...if we ever get there).


Hmm, good to know. I was actually on the fence: he's either an Inquisitor with Tactical Leader or a Cleric with Divine Strategist. If I were to go Cleric for those higher-level spells, how would you feel about reworking the Tassilo NPC into an inquisitor or warpriest, should one of us grab him?

1. Will build for lvl 5, standard WBL.
2. Green is fine by me, text-wise.
3. I guess I can take point on the loot. I'll link a Google spreadsheet here soon.
4. End of the weekend shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## Farmerbink

I'll check Frederick's WBL this afternoon/evening. 
I still prefer purple for my text, so that's good.
I appreciate Ian taking point on loot.  I'd really rather not with my own game to start back up
(y) re this weekend

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Hmm, good to know. I was actually on the fence: he's either an Inquisitor with Tactical Leader or a Cleric with Divine Strategist. If I were to go Cleric for those higher-level spells, how would you feel about reworking the Tassilo NPC into an inquisitor or warpriest, should one of us grab him?


We can certainly work that NPC into something else - so far he isn't really built at all, nor is he written into the story (yet). I don't want to push you to one or the other inappropriately, but I do think that there is value in those upper spell levels...




> 3. I guess I can take point on the loot. I'll link a Google spreadsheet here soon.


Thanks!

----------


## MuffinMan

Ok, Lydia the human cleric of Heironeous is mechanically complete. I'm going to noodle a bit more on personality & background details, but that shouldn't block us from proceeding. I think it's pretty easy to explain why she's in Diamond Lake and decides to help the party: the Heironeous church has heard of what Frederick has been up to, and has decided to send "reinforcements" - something like that!

Also, we have a loot tracking spreadsheet. It's linked in my signature and I'll include it in game posts from time to time. It should be set up so that anyone can view it (without sign-in), and I've given the other PCs specific permissions to edit it. 

(*DarkOne* I haven't added you as an editor yet because I don't know your Gmail - you can PM it to me or I think *FarmerBink* can add you as an editor directly.)

With that, I think I'm ready to resume play! I'll get backstory fleshed out a bit over the weekend, but otherwise I'm ready to roll. Looking forward to it!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Untarr

I got caught at work late last night and didn't get a chance to look at this.  I'll work on it today while out and about.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

New IC Thread

I recommend everyone begin posting in-character to role-play the new characters joining the party. When everyone is ready mechanically and satisfied that the party makes sense we can continue with the post I have spoilered (which is there for everyone to read and see where we are going).

----------


## Untarr

I'd like to have the following spells added to my spellbook, above and beyond what I got from leveling

*Spoiler: Spells*
Show


Mudball
Enlarge Person
Feather Fall
Snapdragon Fireworks

Protection from Arrows
Web

Haste

based on 
https://www.d20pfsrd.com/Magic/#TOC-...nto-a-Spellboo

Material costs are 10/40/90 for 1st/2nd/3rd level.  w/ a 50% surcharge for the pleasure.

Given permission, I'll purchase them for 15/60/135 for the starting character

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Untarr*, most of those spells will be fine, with one exception: Mudball is a spell from _Advanced Race Guide_ and is tagged as a [Goblin] spell. In this case I am going to rule that it is somewhat jealously guarded by the goblin arcane magic users that know it. If you want to learn it we need to sit down and determine the circumstances that led to your PC interacting with said goblin on good enough terms that they shared this knowledge with you (they would not be particularly common or welcome in Greyhawk, in spite of its generally cosmopolitan nature). Alternatively, we can discuss how you acquired a dead goblin spellcaster's spellbook.

Everything else is fine for the prices you noted - they are common enough spells that it would be easy to find other wizards with the spells who were willing to share the knowledge for the standard cost.

----------


## Albinobrow

I added up the wealth that Olofire was carrying from the previous game, and not including some minor items (ink, parchment, flint/steel, etc.) the total wealth carried when we stopped was approximately 11,775gp. Several of the potions/elixirs were found during our run through the dungeons. 

But how would you like me to handle that? Drop loot till the wealth matches 10,500gp for characters of 5lvl? Divvy it up?

----------


## Albinobrow

I think my ultimate goal for Olofire will be Alchemist (Chirurgeon/Vivisectionist) 10/Unchained Rogue 4/Master Chymist 6.

Definitely no more than 6 levels of Master Chymist, and I'll keep rogue at 4 levels. 

Thoughts?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> But how would you like me to handle that? Drop loot till the wealth matches 10,500gp for characters of 5lvl? Divvy it up?


When adding everything up did you consider any item-crafting feats (like Brew Potion)? Any potion you have that you could have crafted would cost you half-price. If that brings the total below 10,500 GP then you are good. If it isn't enough, then I would recommend we bring the total of items down to match everyone else.




> Definitely no more than 6 levels of Master Chymist, and I'll keep rogue at 4 levels.


Why the Rogue levels? Long term alchemist is a stronger class...is this just for Ttapfinding?

----------


## Albinobrow

> When adding everything up did you consider any item-crafting feats (like Brew Potion)? Any potion you have that you could have crafted would cost you half-price. If that brings the total below 10,500 GP then you are good. If it isn't enough, then I would recommend we bring the total of items down to match everyone else.
> 
> 
> Why the Rogue levels? Long term alchemist is a stronger class...is this just for Ttapfinding?



Ill figure out the math on those potions and take another look later today. 

The rogue levels were already there when I looked at my sheet again. When I looked again he is Alchemist 2/Unchained Rogue 3. If I remember correctly, at first he was straight alchemist, but I think we trained into rogue. I believe  the intent behind the rogue levels were 1) so we had more roguish capabilities (trapfinding especially) mechanically and 2) since he started delving into dungeons with the party, someone needed to handle all the traps in that one dungeon and he is smart enough to figure it out. (Story driven)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

That all makes sense. I am just not sure that adding additional levels of Rogue makes much sense.

Since we played last there have been some significant improvements to what is possible with PC builds. For example, VMC Rogue gets many of the best features of the Rogue class (Trapfinding at level 3, Sneak Attack, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge, and Improved Uncanny Dodge) in exchange for some feats. Is that something you would want instead of the lost levels of alchemical/spell progression?

----------


## Albinobrow

> That all makes sense. I am just not sure that adding additional levels of Rogue makes much sense.
> 
> Since we played last there have been some significant improvements to what is possible with PC builds. For example, VMC Rogue gets many of the best features of the Rogue class (Trapfinding at level 3, Sneak Attack, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge, and Improved Uncanny Dodge) in exchange for some feats. Is that something you would want instead of the lost levels of alchemical/spell progression?


VMC Rogue? I forgot that was a thing! I'll look into that too and let you know.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Look here for details.

----------


## Albinobrow

I got rid of all my elixirs and that plus having made the potions brings my wealth down to 10,525gp. 

As for advancement, my main concern with VMC Rogue is losing out on 5 feats for the build, some earlier survivability, and quite a bit of damage loss. At least not without really digging deep into the feats I want/need.

On the other hand with VMC Rogue I can get up to 6th level Extracts.

Here are the quick breakdowns I see for potential builds for Olofire:

*Spoiler: Option 1 (Alchemist 10/Unchained Rogue 4/Master Chymist 6)*
Show

*Feats*: 10 advancement feats/Brew Potion (Bonus)/Weapon Finesse (bonus)/2 more potential bonus combat feats through Rogue Talent

*Abilities*: 10d6 sneak attack/trapfinding/Evasion/Danger sense +1/Dex dmg to claws/Debilitating Injury/Uncanny Dodge/Cure Infusions/Anaesthetic/Power Over Death/Torturous Transformation/Bleeding Attack and or Crippling Strike Options/5th level Extracts/Swift Alchemy/Swift Poisoning/Mutate 3 times a day/Brutality +2/Mutagenic Form/3 Advanced Mutagens/5 Discoveries


*Spoiler: Option 2 (Alchemist 20/VMC Rogue)*
Show

*Feats*: 5 Advancement feats/Brew Potion (Bonus)

*Abilities*:  10d6 sneak attack/trapfinding/Evasion/Uncanny Dodge/Improved Uncanny Dodge/Cure Infusions/Anaesthetic/Power Over Death/Torturous Transformation/Bleeding Attack and or Crippling Strike Options/6th Level Extracts/Swift Alchemy/Swift Poisoning/Poison Resistance +6/Persistent Mutagen/Instant Alchemy/9 Discoveries/Grand Discovery


*Spoiler: Option 3 (Alchemist 10/Master Chymist 10/VMC Rogue)*
Show

*Feats*: 5 Advancement feats/Brew Potion (Bonus)

*Abilities*:  10d6 sneak attack/trapfinding/evasion/uncanny dodge/Improved uncanny dodge/Cure Infusions/Anaesthetic/Power Over Death/Torturous Transformation/Bleeding Attack and or Crippling Strike Options/6th Level Extracts/Swift Alchemy/Swift Poisoning/Poison Resistance +6/6th level Extracts/Mutate 5 times a day/Brutality +6/Mutagenic Form/5 Advanced Mutagens/5 Discoveries


*Spoiler: Option 4 (Alchemist 14/Master Chymist 6/VMC Rogue)*
Show

*Feats*: 5 Advancement feats/Brew Potion (Bonus)

*Abilities*:  10d6 sneak attack/trapfinding/evasion/uncanny dodge/Improved uncanny dodge/Cure Infusions/Anaesthetic/Power Over Death/Torturous Transformation/Bleeding Attack and or Crippling Strike Options/6th Level Extracts/Swift Alchemy/Swift Poisoning/Poison Resistance +6/Persistent Mutagen/6th level Extracts/Mutate 3 times a day/Brutality +2/Mutagenic Form/3 Advanced Mutagens/7 Discoveries


Thoughts on these? And I'm open to suggestions from the party as well if you all have any thing.

----------


## Untarr

> *Untarr*, what do you think about our new PCs knowing each other from Greyhawk somehow? It might be easier to introduce two new characters if there's some pre-existing connection between them.
> 
> Questions/comments/suggestions?


I don't think that is out of the question.  My backstory is a well-to-do accountant/wizard who discovered some cooked books during his work.  Finding several obstacles in his way to figure out what is going on, he manages to uncover just enough information to lead him to diamond lake.

I had already planned for him to have been a fellow student with Dr. Olofire.  If you have anything in mind, let me know.

I know you already posted, but I can certainly take up some of that background and we can flesh it out later.

----------


## MuffinMan

Actually I like the connection with Olofire! I had been thinking of Greyhawk for the shaman character, but the cleric is easy enough to explain in terms of orders from the church. Having the two professional PCs connected in some way is a nice touch.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Builds


Note - VMC Rogue will NOT give you full progression of Sneak Attack. It only gives 4d6 by 19th level. If that changes your calculus I would understand.

That said, higher level extracts trumps almost anything else for an Alchemist, IMO. Your mileage may vary, though.

----------


## Albinobrow

> Note - VMC Rogue will NOT give you full progression of Sneak Attack. It only gives 4d6 by 19th level. If that changes your calculus I would understand.
> 
> That said, higher level extracts trumps almost anything else for an Alchemist, IMO. Your mileage may vary, though.


The alchemist I've been running was Vivisectionist/Chirurgeon so that he could help up on the front lines. Vivisectionist sacrifices the bombs for sneak attack. Story-wise, being a doctor he knows where to hit/cut someone to deal the most damage. He wasn't into explosives. Instead he preferred healing and improving the physical capabilities (mutagen). That's why he became a Dr. 

The VMC rogue would mainly be for the traps/evasion/uncanny dodge/improved uncanny dodge. But those don't come up until much later. Being a Vivisectionist also kind of makes the Sneak Attack from VMC Rogue moot. Unless they stack? I doubt they would though.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Being a Vivisectionist also kind of makes the Sneak Attack from VMC Rogue moot. Unless they stack? I doubt they would though.


What is the total amount of Sneak Attack dice would your get outside of VMC Rogue? If the total is 6 or so, then I would probably rule that by taking VMC Rogue your Sneak Attack would scale as a full Rogue (one die every odd level).

----------


## Albinobrow

> What is the total amount of Sneak Attack dice would your get outside of VMC Rogue? If the total is 6 or so, then I would probably rule that by taking VMC Rogue your Sneak Attack would scale as a full Rogue (one die every odd level).


Vivisectionist

This gives sneak attack just like the rogue. +1d6 every two levels beyond 1st .

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's Sense Motive against Amearin's Bluff: (1d20+11)[*25*]

----------


## MuffinMan

*DarkOne*, I realized that I actually don't know what Lydia's official rank within the Heironean church would be! It might become relevant soon in defining her relationship with Frederick, so I thought I should get some clarification!

What I had in mind for her experience was a short career in the Grayhawk military, training as an officer of the guard and maybe even leading a small sortie or two before formally training (being recruited?) as a priest of Heironeous. As a 5th level PC she's not completely green, but not a senior-ranked official either. 

I'm game to RP it either way, with her outranking Frederick or vice-versa. Or maybe Frederick's role as a paladin is outside the standard church heirarchy, and so it isn't clear who outranks who. That could be interesting.

*FarmerBink*, any thoughts or preferences from you?

----------


## Farmerbink

> *FarmerBink*, any thoughts or preferences from you?


I'm not sure.  You and I spoke briefly about their developing relationship (for everyone else's benefit, this will be a classic case of "I have to work with you, but I don't have to _like_ you" for a while.  Don't be weirded out by our apparent animosity for one another), and as you mentioned, their relative ranks (or odd lack of direct relationship there) will quickly become at least relevant.  

Points that might be relevant:
-Frederick will _not_ like the church sending a higher-ranking person to oversee him (his perception, perhaps not the reality)
-Frederic will be suspicious if they send someone low-ranking to "help deal with" a major threat, though it would affirm Lydia's claim that they perceive it as a fake apocalyptic event.
-Ultimately, something will seem off if church officials sends someone who _isn't_ at least a seasoned, competent agent.  

I would really like a hard answer from Rob how he wants that to go, so we can plan and coordinate accordingly.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*FarmerBink* and *MuffinMan* - can we set up a telephone or FaceTime conference call? It would be much easier to explain in a conversation there than via text.

----------


## Untarr

*Knowledge: Religion* - (1d20+10)[*11*]

To see if Amearin recognizes the non-salute

----------


## MuffinMan

DarkOne, FarmerBink and I chatted. For everyone else, the TL;DR about Frederick and Lydia's relation is this:

Clerics and paladins play different roles in the faith and have different "chains of command", so there isn't a clear hierarchy of rank between them. The situation is unusual/annoying for both PCs: Lydia for being sent to investigate some random apocalypse rumor (in Diamond Lake of all places), and Frederick for receiving heightened supervision/scrutiny from the church.

So it'll be intentionally awkward as we navigate what this assignment means to each PC and how they understand their duties in relation to each other. Should be fun!  :Small Cool:

----------


## Albinobrow

Untarr! I'm sorry friend I thought I had replied to your question, but it appears I never actually posted it. I'll write up a response again now.

----------


## Untarr

I had to be extremely brief this morning.  I just got behind.  I'll do better in the future.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> I had to be extremely brief this morning.  I just got behind.  I'll do better in the future.


Short posts > no posts. Don't sweat it!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I want to take this moment to explain that the next encounter(s) could be complicated, but if you manage it well it doesn't have to be _too_ complicated.

There are eight groups of lizardfolk, ranging from 4-5 individuals in each group. Some of these groups are led by named enemies, others are led by a lizardfolk with class levels in a PC class. I do *not* recommend fighting them all at once in open war unless you make generous use of battle-field control spells and/or area-of-effect damage magic. Just the sheer mass and number of attack rolls will eventually be too much for you all.

Inside the keep there are still soldiers defending. If you choose to use magic or other means of contacting them (a Message spell is one option - you may think of others) then you could attempt to coordinate with them. They are not going to be able to turn the tide of this battle without you, but they could help you get into the keep or keep some of the lizardfolk engaged while you fight the others.

Finally, these lizardfolk are not mindless fanatics - they are warriors with morale and a desire to stay alive. You can (and should, IMO) scare off some and eventually turn the tide of battle enough that they all flee.

TLDR: I would encourage you all to talk strategy and put together a plan. If you want to charge into battle, I will let you, but similar to the fight with the Hextorites (from which the party learned the value of caution) I cannot guarantee success if you strategy is lacking...

----------


## JWallyR

Statblock for Janstina, please feel free to review for our upcoming combat.

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 5, *Init* 4, *HP* 37/37, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 11, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 4, *Will* 4, *CMB* -1, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor, 2 hrs: +4 Armor to AC

----------


## Farmerbink

Staying ~20 feet behind whoever's next, to hopefully offset ranged penalties to perception:

(1d20-5)[*10*] stealth

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Some pre-combat rolls:*

*Stealth rolls* (Enemy is in unfavorable conditions, distracted, and considering distance)
Amearin (1d20+14)[*27*]
Frederick (1d20+6)[*8*] <-- the lizardfolk hear as he begins running towards them, no surprise round
Jan (1d20+16)[*29*]
Lydia (1d20+12)[*13*] <-- the lizardfolk hear as she begins running towards them, no surprise round
Olofire (1d20+26)[*29*]

*Lizardfolk Perception*
Leader - (1d20+3)[*10*]
All other lizardfolk (1d20+1)[*15*], (1d20+1)[*10*], (1d20+1)[*18*], (1d20+1)[*2*]

Amearin Initiative (1d20+8)[*22*]
Jan Initiative (1d20+4)[*9*] <-- Higher modifier than the lizardfolk, the PCs all go first!

Lizardfolk Initiative (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Round 1, PCs*
Olofire's charge attack, MW Dagger (1d20+13)[*15*], (19-20/x2) (1d20+13)[*24*], (1d3)[*1*] damage + (3d6)[*9*] Sneak Attack, (1d3)[*1*] Critical Strike damage (Miss)
Frederick's charge attack, +1 Falcion (1d20+12)[*31*], (18-20/x2) (1d20+12)[*32*], (2d4+7)[*15*] damage, (2d4+7)[*11*] Critical Strike damage (Confirmed Critical Hit)
Lizardfolk Saving Throws vs Color Spray DC 18, Unconscious/Blinded/Stunned (2d4)[*5*] rounds, Blinded/Stunned (1d4)[*2*] rounds, and Stunned for 1 round
Lizardfolk Fighter (1d20+2)[*5*] (Fail - Blinded and Stunned)
Lizardfolk (1d20)[*18*] (Pass), (1d20)[*8*], (1d20)[*12*] (Fail - Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned), (1d20)[*5*] (out of area of effect)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Round 2, PCs*
Glitterdust, DC 19 Will (All fail and are blinded for 5 rounds)
Lizardfolk Barbarian (raging) (1d20+2)[*18*]
All others (1d20)[*4*], (1d20)[*1*], (1d20)[*10*], (1d20)[*7*], (1d20)[*13*]

Lizardfolk Ranger's Perception check to notice the Glitterdust spell automatically passes (DC -9 due to spell effect, taking into account distance, distraction, and unfavorable conditions). However, the ranger lacks spellcraft and does not know what it is seeing...He will have someone investigate in (1d3)[*3*] rounds. Due to the entire group being blinded, their cries will force him to react to them next round.

----------


## JWallyR

So we didn't talk about the Message, but something like "We are here to help! Keep the lizardfolk's attention on the keep and we will kill as many as we can!" seems reasonable.

----------


## MuffinMan

Round 3 Perception (1d20+12)[*15*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Perception check for Round 3: (1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Is this perception from Round 3 a passive check? If so.

(1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

It is passive. You see the big guy in the next group.

----------


## Untarr

*Attack* - (1d20+9)[*10*]
*Damage* - (1d6+7)[*9*] + Trip

I don't think I have to roll a separate trip roll, but I will anyways
(1d20+9)[*15*]

----------


## Farmerbink

reflex save here, so I can post with info: (1d20+3)[*8*] vs 13

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's DC 13 Reflex save vs mud: (1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Reflex save (1d20+15)[*31*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Forgot the Spellcraft [roll0]

----------


## Albinobrow

Take two ]Spellcraft (1d20+9)[*25*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jans reflex save vs DC 13: (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d6+5)[*6*]
Borked the IC roll

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Cheetah's Trip attempt (still must be rolled): (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lots of lizardfolk move. L0 and 22 each try to surround the cheetah and step into the grease: DC 10 Acrobatics: (1d20+2)[*16*] (pass) and (1d20+2)[*7*] (fail)
DC 17 Reflex Saves if they fail the skill checks: (1d20)[*15*] and (1d20)[*20*] (pass)
22 Threatens but cannot attack this round

The lizardfolk warriors around the cheetah AC 16 attack it, along with the lizardfolk commander and his mount:
Kushak (full attack, flanking): +1 Morningstar (1d20+10)[*12*] attack, (1d20+10)[*24*] (20/x2), (1d8+2)[*9*] damage, (1d8+2)[*3*] critical strike damage (miss)
Bite (1d20+7)[*16*] attack, (1d20+7)[*25*] (20/x2), (1d4+2)[*4*] damage, (1d4+2)[*5*] critical strike damage (hit)
Snapping Turtle (full attack, flanking): Bite (1d20+8)[*20*] attack, (1d20+8)[*25*] (20/x2), (1d8+4)[*8*] damage, (1d8+4)[*11*] critical strike damage, Grab (1d20+9)[*23*] (hit and grab)
L0 (if able) Morningstar (1d20+2)[*6*] attack, (1d20+2)[*15*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*3*] damage, (1d8+1)[*9*] critical strike damage (miss)
17 (full attack) Morningstar (1d20+2)[*14*] attack, (1d20+2)[*7*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*4*] damage, (1d8+1)[*7*] critical strike damage (miss)
Bite (1d20)[*10*] attack, (1d20)[*11*] (20/x2), 1d4 (miss)
18 (full attack, flanking if 22 threatens) Morningstar (1d20+2)[*9*] attack, (1d20+2)[*16*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*8*] damage, (1d8+1)[*9*] critical strike damage (miss)
Bite (1d20)[*8*] attack, (1d20)[*20*] (20/x2), 1d4 (miss)
20 (flanking) Morningstar (1d20+4)[*18*] attack, (1d20+4)[*12*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*2*] damage, (1d8+1)[*4*] critical strike damage (hit)
22 (if able) Morningstar (1d20+2)[*5*] attack, (1d20+2)[*5*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*8*] damage, (1d8+1)[*9*] critical strike damage (miss)

L9 and 16 attack Frederick AC 21 with Javelins: (1d20+1)[*13*] attack, (1d20+1)[*9*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*5*] damage, (1d6+1)[*4*] critical strike damage (miss)
(1d20+1)[*17*] attack, (1d20+1)[*8*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*2*] damage, (1d6+1)[*7*] critical strike damage (miss)

15 attacks Jan AC 22 with a Javelin: (1d20+1)[*21*] attack, (1d20+1)[*7*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*7*] damage, (1d6+1)[*5*] critical strike damage (miss)

19, 21, 25, and 26 attack Olofire AC 24 with Javelins: (1d20+1)[*11*] attack, (1d20+1)[*5*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*3*] damage, (1d6+1)[*7*] critical strike damage (miss)
(1d20+1)[*15*] attack, (1d20+1)[*14*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*5*] damage, (1d6+1)[*4*] critical strike damage (miss)
(1d20+1)[*13*] attack, (1d20+1)[*2*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*4*] damage, (1d6+1)[*3*] critical strike damage (miss)
(1d20+1)[*9*] attack, (1d20+1)[*12*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*5*] damage, (1d6+1)[*4*] critical strike damage (miss)

LF, 23, and 24 attack Lydia AC 20 with Javelins: (1d20+1)[*14*] attack, (1d20+1)[*10*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*4*] damage, (1d6+1)[*3*] critical strike damage (miss)
(1d20+1)[*17*] attack, (1d20+1)[*2*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*5*] damage, (1d6+1)[*5*] critical strike damage (miss)

Shesht rolls away from the cheetah, provoking an AoO
Cheetah AoO: (1d20+7)[*15*] attack, (1d20+7)[*20*] (20/x2), (1d6+5)[*8*] damage, (1d6+5)[*8*] critical strike damage (hit)

Two human soldiers attack, one each on LB (AC 20) and LF (AC 22), with Longbows: (1d20+2)[*20*] attack, (1d20+2)[*10*] (20/x3), (1d8)[*8*] damage, (2d8)[*9*] critical strike damage (miss)
(1d20+2)[*5*] attack, (1d20+2)[*9*] (20/x3), (1d8)[*2*] damage, (2d8)[*14*] critical strike damage (miss)

The cheetah takes 14 damage total. Shesht took 8 damage.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 8 Mechanics, PC's actions*
Show

LB Reflex Saving Throw DC 18: (1d20+1)[*16*]
If fail - (2d6)[*8*] falling damage

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 8, Enemy and NPC Actions*
Show

(Swift) Kushak uses Challenge on Olofire

L18 uses a 5-ft step to move to AJ39 and full attacks Olofire (AC 28): morningstar (1d20+4)[*8*] (miss), bite (1d20+2)[*22*] (hit - 2 damage)
Kushak makes a full attack on Olofire: +1 morningstar (1d20+12)[*23*] attack, (1d20+12)[*19*] (20/x2), (1d8+6)[*13*] damage, (1d8+6)[*10*] critical (miss)
bite (1d20+9)[*25*] attack, (1d20+9)[*15*] (20/x2), (1d4+6)[*7*] damage, (1d4+6)[*10*] critical (miss)
23 charges Olofire: morningstar (1d20+4)[*11*] (miss)

Snapping turtle grapples with the cheetah to do damage (CMD 19): (1d20+11)[*28*] (kills on success)

Shesht stands and uses a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds: (2d8+3)[*8*] HPs healed

L0, 17, and 22 full attack the cheetah (AC 15):morningstar (1d20+2)[*3*], bite (1d20)[*2*]
morningstar (1d20+2)[*9*], bite (1d20)[*14*]
morningstar (1d20+2)[*19*], bite (1d20)[*2*]

15 charges Jan (AC 22): morningstar (1d20+4)[*9*] attack, (1d20+4)[*13*] (20/x20), (1d8+1)[*9*] damage, (1d8+1)[*7*] critical (miss)

L9, 16, 19, and 21 move to melee with Frederick (his AoO misses) and attack him (AC 19): (1d20+2)[*8*] attack, (1d20+2)[*8*] (20/x20), (1d8+1)[*4*] damage, (1d8+1)[*5*] critical (miss)
(1d20+2)[*7*] attack, (1d20+2)[*14*] (20/x20), (1d8+1)[*9*] damage, (1d8+1)[*5*] critical (miss)
(1d20+2)[*13*] attack, (1d20+2)[*11*] (20/x20), (1d8+1)[*8*] damage, (1d8+1)[*4*] critical (miss)
(1d20+2)[*20*] attack, (1d20+2)[*13*] (20/x20), (1d8+1)[*7*] damage, (1d8+1)[*9*] critical (hit)

26 charges Frederick: morningstar (1d20+4)[*11*] attack, (1d20+4)[*24*] (20/x20), (1d8+1)[*7*] damage, (1d8+1)[*8*] critical (miss)

LB rages, drops his shield, stands, and tries to climb out of the pit (DC 25) (1d20+6)[*8*] (fail)
24 moves to AG32 to attack Lydia (AC 20) (also reflex save +2 to avoid falling into the pit): (1d20+2)[*18*] attack, (1d20+2)[*19*] (20/x20), (1d8+1)[*5*] damage, (1d8+1)[*5*] critical (miss)
(1d20+2)[*16*] (fail) vs DC 18 or take (2d6)[*7*] falling damage
25 moves to AH32 and attacks Lydia: (1d20+2)[*4*] attack, (1d20+2)[*11*] (20/x20), (1d8+1)[*4*] damage, (1d8+1)[*4*] critical (miss)

30 double moves to AJ40
LR, 11-14, and 27-29 move closer

The soldiers cease firing due to melee

----------


## Albinobrow

Darkone, I just want to clarify how this might work. I intended for Olofire to use Panache to enter the leader's space using Underfoot Assault should he attack and miss. He did attack and mis, but I didn't think how that might work with him being mounted.  Am I still able to do that? Does the leader and his mount share a space? Am I under the turtle now? 

*Spoiler: Underfoot Assault (EX)*
Show

At 1st level, if a foe whose size is larger than the mousers is adjacent to her and misses her with a melee attack, the mouser can as an immediate action spend 1 panache point to move 5 feet into an area of the attackers space. This movement does not count against the mousers movement the next round, and it doesnt provoke attacks of opportunity. While the mouser is within a foes space, she is considered to occupy her square within that foes space.

While the mouser is within her foes space, the foe takes a 4 penalty on all attack rolls and combat maneuver checks not made against the mouser, and all of the mousers allies that are adjacent to both the foe and the mouser are considered to be flanking the foe. The mouser is considered to be flanking the foe whose space she is within if she is adjacent to an ally who is also adjacent to the foe. The mouser can move within her foes space and leave the foes space unhindered and without provoking attacks of opportunity, but if the foe attempts to move to a position where the mouser is no longer in its space, the movement provokes an attack of opportunity from the mouser.

This deed replaces opportune parry and riposte.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I knew I forgot something last night. I will rule that if you wants to jump onto the snapping turtle you can use Underfoot Assault on the leader. Does Olofire have any ranks in Ride? He will need to roll a check to stay on the mount when it reacts to his presence...

----------


## Albinobrow

He does not have any ranks in ride. But here is my roll. (1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 9 Immediate Mechanics*
Show

Kushak Ride check to try and throw off Olofire: (1d20+1)[*11*] vs 17 (Olofire's ride check, modified by riding off the saddle) (fail)

Will Saves DC 19 vs Jan's Color Spray (L9, 15, 16): (1d20)[*15*], (1d20)[*2*], (1d20)[*12*] (all fail)

Lizardfolk move:

L0 and 22 move in Grease (Frederick's AoO misses) (DC 10 Acrobatics check or DC 17 Reflex save or fall) (1d20+2)[*11*] (pass), (1d20)[*7*]
(1d20+2)[*6*], (1d20)[*6*] (both fail)

Lydia's AoOs kill 27 and 28

LB tries to climb out of the pit (DC 25) (1d20+6)[*13*] [COLOR="#FF0000"](fail)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 9 Mechanics, continued...*
Show

Snapping Turtle attacks Olofire (AC 24): Bite (1d20+8)[*28*] attack, (1d20+8)[*17*] (20/x2), (1d8+4)[*9*] damage, (1d8+4)[*6*] critical strike damage  (critical hit *not* confirmed)
Grab (vs CMD 23) (1d20+9)[*12*] (fail)

Kushak full attacks Olofire (AC 24): +1 morningstar (1d20+12)[*21*] attack, (1d20+12)[*20*] (20/x2), (1d8+6)[*14*] damage, (1d8+6)[*10*] critical  (miss)
bite (1d20+9)[*25*] attack, (1d20+9)[*25*] (20/x2), (1d4+6)[*7*] damage, (1d4+6)[*7*] critical (hit)

Shesht casts Summon Nature's Ally II (full round action)

29 Charges Frederick: morningstar (1d20+4)[*10*] attack, (1d20+4)[*10*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*2*] damage, (1d8+1)[*7*] critical strike (miss)

L0, 19, and 21 full attack Frederick (AC 19): morningstar (1d20+2)[*9*] attack, (1d20+2)[*10*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*4*] damage, (1d8+1)[*8*] critical strike (miss)
bite (1d20)[*12*] attack, (1d20)[*1*] (20/x2), (1d4)[*4*] damage, (1d4)[*4*] critical strike (miss)
morningstar (1d20+2)[*11*] attack, (1d20+2)[*20*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*3*] damage, (1d8+1)[*3*] critical strike (miss)
bite (1d20)[*13*] attack, (1d20)[*20*] (20/x2), (1d4)[*3*] damage, (1d4)[*4*] critical strike (miss)
morningstar (1d20+2)[*21*] attack, (1d20+2)[*4*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*8*] damage, (1d8+1)[*7*] critical strike (hit)
bite (1d20)[*6*] attack, (1d20)[*20*] (20/x2), (1d4)[*3*] damage, (1d4)[*3*] critical strike (miss)

17, 18, 23, and 30 full attack Olofire (AC 24): morningstar (1d20+2)[*15*] attack, (1d20+2)[*18*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*8*] damage, (1d8+1)[*8*] critical strike (miss)
bite (1d20)[*2*] attack, (1d20)[*17*] (20/x2), (1d4)[*3*] damage, (1d4)[*2*] critical strike (miss)
morningstar (1d20+2)[*6*] attack, (1d20+2)[*18*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*3*] damage, (1d8+1)[*8*] critical strike (miss)
bite (1d20)[*17*] attack, (1d20)[*20*] (20/x2), (1d4)[*3*] damage, (1d4)[*2*] critical strike (miss)
morningstar (1d20+2)[*19*] attack, (1d20+2)[*19*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*5*] damage, (1d8+1)[*5*] critical strike (miss)
bite (1d20)[*17*] attack, (1d20)[*1*] (20/x2), (1d4)[*2*] damage, (1d4)[*3*] critical strike (miss)
morningstar (1d20+2)[*5*] attack, (1d20+2)[*7*] (20/x2), (1d8+1)[*5*] damage, (1d8+1)[*4*] critical strike (miss)
bite (1d20)[*5*] attack, (1d20)[*2*] (20/x2), (1d4)[*1*] damage, (1d4)[*4*] critical strike (miss)

LR throws a javelin at Lydia (AC 20): (1d20+5)[*22*] attack, (1d20+5)[*21*] (20/x2), (1d6+4)[*9*] damage, (1d6+4)[*10*] critical strike (hit)

Olofire takes 16 damage. Frederick takes 8 damage. Lydia takes 9 damage.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Spellcraft Check: (1d20+7)[*15*] vs DC17

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 10 - Mechanics*
Show

Lydia hits Shesht for 19 damage. Her AoOs will hit the first and second lizardfolk to incur AoOs.

Jan casts Create Pit (DC 18 Reflex) at AC33-AD34, LR, 12, and 14: (1d20+3)[*16*] (fail), (1d20)[*4*] (fail), (1d20)[*20*] (pass) or they take (2d6)[*6*] falling damage

Olofire hits with his second bite attack and second claw attack, killing Kushak. Kushak's mount reverts to the wild and immediately acts defensively, pulling its head in towards its shell and attempting to flee.

Amearin hits Shesht with a Snapdragon Fireworks, Reflex DC 17 for half damage: (1d20+2)[*19*] (pass) - Shesht is disabled.
The Giant (worker) Ant hits the mount for 8 damage

Frederick kills 19 and 29.

Shesht lost her spell due to interruptions. She takes a move action at half speed to flee.

The remaining lizardfolk flee, leaving behind their wounded, dead, and unconscious. While fleeing they all use the withdraw action, avoiding AoOs.

----------


## JWallyR

Botched Diplomacy roll in IC: (1d20+12)[*19*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's checks from Ssayth's speech:
Knowledge: Religion (1d20+9)[*24*] vs DC 25
Sense Motive (1d20+11)[*13*] vs DC 25

----------


## Farmerbink

These are some steep DCs.  Frederick is unable to pass any of them on his own, but if assisting is reasonable:
(1d20+3)[*5*] sense motive
(1d20+4)[*10*] know religion
(1d20+7)[*21*] diplomacy

----------


## JWallyR

Derp, flubbed diplomacy: (1d20+12)[*27*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's Sense Motive vs Corporal Howard, DC 14: (1d20+11)[*22*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Alright, I need three things from everyone/the-party:

Do you want to keep talking to Corporal Howard or the rest of the soldiers? (You can talk with Ssayth on the trek to the lair, if still desired).What equipment do you want/need to commandeer from the Fort's supplies?What is your plan for traveling to the lair? Are you leaving right away, or do you want to rest a night and help shore up the defenses of the Fort for while you are gone?
Let me know your answers and I will get an IC post up to handle it all!

----------


## JWallyR

1) Jan is content to address the basement issue later on, when soldiers are no longer in danger of becoming lunch. 
2) Jan is concerned with food, and maybe shelter. Tents? The nuts and bolts are not her expertise or interest.
3) Jan is happy to leave whenever, though I dont remember when in the day we arrived at the keep. She has many spells (particularly the higher level spells) available still.

----------


## Farmerbink

1: Frederick is done talking to them immediately.  If an opportunity to address Corporal Howard privately arises, he will take advantage to press about the cellar. 
2: I'm not precisely sure how to answer this.  Frederick *has* a tent and more, currently in the cart, which I think got teleported back with Leroy?  We didn't really address if Alustan was going to be bringing Leroy back or not.
3: I imagine we'll want to leave as soon as we're reasonably able.  Most of us still have some significant resources available to handle the unknown.

----------


## MuffinMan

1. Lydia is ready to wrap up with Howard. She's interested in the basement but not enough to delay the mission or pry... yet.
2. Will make a first draft item list in IC - other folks please chime in if I miss anything.
3. Lydia feels like it's somewhat urgent to get started on the rescue mission, so she wants to leave as soon as Olofire is ready, in about an hour.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> 2: I'm not precisely sure how to answer this.  Frederick *has* a tent and more, currently in the cart, which I think got teleported back with Leroy?  We didn't really address if Alustan was going to be bringing Leroy back or not.


Your gear and Leroy are both fine. Alustan has only had about an hour back in Diamond Lake so far, so he hasn't accomplished much. There are spells that could get a message to him, if you want to try and reach out to him and ask him to arrange for Leroy and the cart to arrive with the reinforcements.

----------


## Farmerbink

Fair enough.  I'm just realizing in retrospect as a player that we didn't address them beforehand.  Ultimately, Leroy is little more than a glorified, four-legged character trait, so I'm not super concerned.  

Regarding the current, I'm happy to fast-forward to the departure.

----------


## Untarr

Sorry, I wasn't getting notifications from Groupme.  Working on a post now.

----------


## Albinobrow

Perception roll 
(1d20+10)[*29*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Will Save 
(1d20+5)[*14*]

looks like I'm captivated.. What exactly does that mean?

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia Will saves against harpies DC 16:
(1d20+7)[*16*]
(1d20+7)[*11*]
(1d20+7)[*10*]
(1d20+7)[*25*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Fred will save: (1d20+6)[*11*] vs DC 16 else bad stuff

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+5)[*7*] - will save

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's will save vs DC 16: (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's Will save at the end of round 1, (1d20+7)[*21*] vs DC 16

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's next save: (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's Sense Motive against the harpy, just for fun: (1d20+11)[*23*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Sense Motive: (1d20-1)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

I don't think a mod higher than my previous modified roll can fail to confirm, but...
(1d20+21)[*24*]
(1d4+12)[*13*] bonus damage?

----------


## Albinobrow

Darkone and FarmerBink, my phone is doneskies and I won't get another for a couple days it seems. Darkone, as long as Olorifre can see he will sneak up and take the guard out of possible. But if we can respond here so I can see it that'd be great.

THanks

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Got it - we will move forward with that in mind.

----------


## Albinobrow

Will my low-light vision be useful for sneaking up and such here?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

For this first room - yes. I cannot guarantee it will apply elsewhere, but remember that the lizardfolk do not have any improved vision outside of special class/feat/etc... effects. Low-light vision and Darkvision are *not* lizardfolk racial traits.

----------


## Albinobrow

Ok. Breakfast is served, so I will eat and then write something up!

----------


## Albinobrow

Post up! And surprise surprise, low damage rolls.. Looks like it's about to hit the fan.
Sorry Guys.

----------


## JWallyR

Reflex vs DC *13*: (1d20+4)[*12*]  :Small Mad: 

I don't think she can make a Knowledge 13 untrained, right? (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *Training* - You cannot make an untrained Knowledge check with a DC higher than 10.


Nope, sorry bro.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's Reflex save: (1d20+4)[*14*] vs DC 13

I'll plan to make rolls and combat actions for Amearin until Untarr can rejoin us, to keep things moving along.

Amearin's Reflex save: (1d20+4)[*14*] vs DC 13

Amearin's Knowledge: Nature (1d20+14)[*20*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*24*] reflex vs 13
edit: _oof,_ that would have made a nice attack roll.

----------


## Albinobrow

Reflex vs DC 13 (1d20+13)[*26*]
Knowledge Nature DC 13 (1d20+11)[*27*]

----------


## MuffinMan

We'll start with Diplomacy from Amearin, since he's the one who spoke up:
Diplomacy (1d20-1)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

lol, well Fred's roll was the other end of the spectrum, but his mods are a little more useful.

Either a *10* on the diplomacy assist or a *21* on the intimidate.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's Sense Motive for the shaman's request: (1d20+11)[*29*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire's Heal Check using Knowledge Nature Bonus (1d20+11)[*17*]
and
Initiative (1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## Farmerbink

1: Ss and Ko are both hostile lizard folk?  I assume the shaman is in the room behind us?

2: (1d20+1)[*3*] init
3: Fred has -1 for heal; he'll take Olofire's word for it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> 1: Ss and Ko are both hostile lizard folk?  I assume the shaman is in the room behind us?
> 
> 2: [roll0] init
> 3: Fred has -1 for heal; he'll take Olofire's word for it.


1. Yes, "Ko" is Kotabas and "Ss" is being corrected to "Sh" for "Shesht" (the shaman's apprentice and the mate of the cavalier from the battle at the keep). "H" is Hishka, the shaman - it is blocking the way from the other Twisted Branch getting into the fight. You can see them past the two hostile lizardfolk.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's initiative: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Amearin's initiative: (1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## JWallyR

Reflex save: (1d20+4)[*15*] vs DC *13*. If failed: (1d2)[*1*] round of incapacitation.

----------


## Albinobrow

Reflex save (1d20+15)[*19*] DC 13 or be stuck for (1d2)[*1*] rounds
I don't think I can fail this unless there are crit fails on saves too. He is about to have a really bad day..

----------


## Albinobrow

Forgot Spellcraft (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## JWallyR

Ooh, I can do that too!
[roll]qd20+7[/roll]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's Reflex save: (1d20+4)[*15*] vs DC 13 else stuck for (1d2)[*2*] rounds

Amearin's Reflex save: (1d20+5)[*13*] vs DC 13 else stuck for (1d2)[*1*] rounds

----------


## JWallyR

lawl, irony crits JWallyR for OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!!

(1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"qd20" _snicker_.

(1d20+4)[*15*] reflex vs 13.   :Small Eek:  Freddy's worst save, by far  :Small Frown: 

edit: _whew_

----------


## MuffinMan

Skill checks:

Amearin 
  - Linguistics: (1d20+10)[*30*]
  - Perception: (1d20)[*8*]

Lydia
  - Perception: (1d20+12)[*27*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Perception (1d20+9)[*26*] (additional +1 vs traps)

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Perception: (1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## Albinobrow

(1d20+7)[*17*] 
At least my fortitude is letter than my will

----------


## Albinobrow

(1d4+1)[*3*]
Oof this is bad

----------


## JWallyR

Forgot to roll for Jan's AoO (lawl)

Attack: (1d20+1)[*15*]
Crit: (1d20+1)[*5*] for x2 on 20+
Damage: (1d3-2)[*0*] piercing damage
Crit damage: (1d3-2)[*-1*] piercing damage

----------


## Albinobrow

Second round of burny wormy
(1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Knowledge Nature (1d20+11)[*13*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a roll like that you won't immediately recognize issues with the lizardfolk, but I will allow you to do more investigation. Olofire would know that he lacks intimate knowledge of lizardfolk physiology but could help find items that might hold hidden, infection-causing worms.

----------


## Albinobrow

Swim checks for getting to the egg chamber. Using better of two rolls due to hex:

Round 1 (1d20+4)[*14*] (1d20+4)[*15*]
Round 2 (1d20+4)[*23*] (1d20+4)[*23*]
Round 3 (1d20+4)[*24*] (1d20+4)[*7*]
Round 4 (1d20+4)[*6*] (1d20+4)[*15*]
Round 5 (1d20+4)[*23*] (1d20+4)[*6*]
Round 6 (1d20+4)[*15*] (1d20+4)[*22*]
Round 7 (1d20+4)[*9*] (1d20+4)[*23*]
Round 8 (1d20+4)[*12*] (1d20+4)[*6*]
Round 9 (1d20+4)[*6*] (1d20+4)[*20*]
Round 10 (1d20+4)[*24*] (1d20+4)[*23*]
Round 11 (1d20+4)[*15*] (1d20+4)[*13*]
Round 12 (1d20+4)[*24*] (1d20+4)[*8*]
Round 13 (1d20+4)[*21*] (1d20+4)[*19*]
Round 14 (1d20+4)[*10*] (1d20+4)[*17*]
Round 15 (1d20+4)[*7*] (1d20+4)[*14*]
Round 16 (1d20+4)[*10*] (1d20+4)[*16*]
Round 17 (1d20+4)[*24*] (1d20+4)[*8*]
Round 18 (1d20+4)[*15*] (1d20+4)[*24*]
Round 19 (1d20+4)[*11*] (1d20+4)[*16*]
Round 20 (1d20+4)[*15*] (1d20+4)[*10*]
Round 21 (1d20+4)[*17*] (1d20+4)[*5*]
Round 22 (1d20+4)[*7*] (1d20+4)[*21*]
Round 23 (1d20+4)[*23*] (1d20+4)[*15*]
Round 24 (1d20+4)[*22*] (1d20+4)[*5*]

If I still haven't made it across by the end of this string of rolls I start to drown and need to roll more.

----------


## JWallyR

Perception (using Low Light vision!) against DC *15*: (1d20+3)[*6*]

lawl jk

----------


## Gwynfrid

I won't be able to post IC until later, but here's a Perception roll (Marzena has low-light vision)
(1d20+10)[*20*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's Perception (1d20+13)[*19*]
(plain old human vision  :Small Sigh: )

----------


## Albinobrow

Perception roll (1d20+10)[*21*] (addtl. +1 if vs traps)

----------


## Farmerbink

darkvision perception: (1d20-1)[*7*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Reroll AoO with Hex, in case I have the chance to bite on of them. 

(1d20+10)[*17*]

----------


## JWallyR

Intent for the Lantern Archon is to move into range to inflict its Aura of Menace ability on as many targets as is reasonable, and then to fire a Ray of Light. I assume 2 Rays is a FRA, but providing both rolls just in case.

Attack 1: (1d20+3)[*22*] vs touch AC
CC: (1d20+3)[*17*] for x2 on 23
Damage: (1d6)[*2*]
Crit damage: (1d6)[*6*]

Attack 2: (1d20+3)[*6*] vs touch AC
CC: (1d20+3)[*15*] for x2 on 23
Damage: (1d6)[*2*]
Crit damage: (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Knowledge Nature (1d20+12)[*21*] DC 18

----------


## Gwynfrid

Spellcraft (or Knowledge Arcana, same bonus) to determine what Marzena knows about magical electricity effects in water: (1d20+15)[*34*].

----------


## Farmerbink

Anyone able to do smaller bits of damage, I'd love for this Kobold to be dead, but don't feel like it's the right choice to spend my singular big attack on it.  AoE effects in this vicinity would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance?

----------


## Farmerbink

Also, I'm a knob.  

I've got iterative attacks, sooooo:
(1d20+4)[*9*] 2nd attack vs ZD
(1d20+4)[*7*] CC (22+, x2)
(2d4+13)[*21*] dmg
(2d4+13)[*17*] crit bonus

edit: had to dry up eventually. XD

----------


## Gwynfrid

Fixing the botched electricity damage roll (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lulz, fixing bad copypasta'd Lantern Archon rolls:

Attack 1: (1d20+3)[*23*]
CC: (1d20+3)[*19*] 

Attack 2: (1d20+3)[*9*]
CC: (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

um.  Know religion? XD
(1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

What happens if the electricity globe goes into water and/or when a Lightning Bolt is cast into water? Spellcraft (1d20+15)[*18*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The electricity globe is snuffed out, expending its damage in the square of water it entered. 

Lightning Bolt will expand identically to how a fireball does in air, though with a radius smaller for the distance it has traveled if it connected with anything on the way. If it hits the surface of the water without hitting anything else, it has an identical radius to a standard fireball spell.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> A couple thoughts.
> 1: Frederick (and I) would like to fully disclose Ssayth's involvement.
> 2: I don't think he would have the wisdom to recognize the significance and broach the subject himself.
> 3: I'm a little surprised that it didn't come about more organically, actually.  IIRC, the timeline of kidnapping to rescue doesn't allow for much time floundering in the swamp.  I would think Hishka is likely to suspect *some* outside force led us to their lair already.  Dunno how that would go down.


1. Sure thing - I brought it up because it seems like a possible topic and I wanted to be sure everyone remembered. Given the PbP format of the game it is important to try and keep those threads going, even if in real life it has taken long enough that people might otherwise forget.
2. The wisdom of bringing up or not bringing up this topic is certainly complicated. Given the alien nature of the lizardfolk culture it is also hard to know if it is a good idea or not without either an appropriate knowledge check or experience with the tribe.
3. Hishka may have its own suspicions and have decided not to ask. Or it may assume one of you can track and traverse the swampland. Hence why it might be interesting to discuss...

Hishka is specifically noted as hermaphroditic in the campaign material, and for an interesting reason. The lizardfolk deity, Semuanya, is both male and female (detailed in _Dragon_ Magazine #335), and their most honored representatives are similarly in-between. Since it isn't actually divine itself, Hishka is _less_ than both sexes in some ways (inability to breed itself, for example), but blessed with a different perspective on what is important to its people and a higher intellectual capability than most of its peers. It has been difficult for me to remember to stress this at times, but I mention it to try and highlight the interesting aspects of it. You all know I am not inclined much towards today's "woke" culture - this campaign was released in 2005, so I don't think this is following that trend.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan has a -1 Wisdom mod and lots of Cha, she feels beholden to Ssayth for his help, and for what she might see as unjust exile from a tribe clearly under the negative influence of Ilthane (that's the black dragon, right?) so she's inclined to try and "right that wrong" as well.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The Twisted Branch were definitely under the influence of the evil black dragon Ilthane. That may or may not have contributed to Ssayth's fall from favor with the tribe - it hasn't been explicitly stated. His failure to secure new, worm-free hunting grounds and the loss of his raiding band (at the hands of the PCs) was the final straw that led to his exile, according to what he has told the party.

----------


## MuffinMan

Just brought up Ssayth in-character to get the ball rolling. I assume everyone else can hear the conversation, so feel free to chime in!

----------


## Albinobrow

Knowledge (religion) (1d20+3)[*23*]
Sense Motive (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## JWallyR

Know: Religion: (1d20)[*4*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire is going to go with the group per Lydia's direction and engage, but first. 

Will save vs fear (1d20+10)[*26*] (Fear save modifier = +1 base -1 Wisdom Mod +1 luck +2 Fearless +2 Protection from Evil +1 Bless +4 Aura of Courage)

----------


## Gwynfrid

2 Will saves vs fear, thanks to the second and last use of Hermean Potential and the bonus from Frederick's aura: (1d20+13)[*28*] and (1d20+13)[*27*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Two Will saves for the other two spawn when Olofire leaves the room he's in:
Will Save 1 (1d20+10)[*26*]
Will Save 2 (1d20+10)[*18*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's knowledge check on the off-chance that she might be able to recall something (edit: useful about the worms, regarding Frederick's question):

(1d20)[*19*]
Arcana is mod +6, Dungeoneering +4. Others untrained.

Spellcraft +8, maybe? :shrug:

----------


## JWallyR

Jan is leveled up!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Jan's knowledge check on the off-chance that she might be able to recall something (edit: useful about the worms, regarding Frederick's question):
> 
> [roll0]
> Arcana is mod +6, Dungeoneering +4. Others untrained.
> 
> Spellcraft +8, maybe? :shrug:


The answers to the sorts of questions Frederick has asked will require time at a library. Unfortunately your rolls aren't high enough to help answer any of these questions.

----------


## Albinobrow

Knowledge Arcana
(1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Here's a compilation of the knowledge we have gathered (please add any stuff I would have missed).

*Spoiler: Results for the Age of Worms*
Show

Over two thousand years ago, prophecy foretold a coming apocalypse, a time of death and wriggling destruction. The prophecy has not changed significantly in this time, as it resists the efforts of fanatics to reword its predictions in support of transient agendas. There are eight events predicted that herald the dawn of this Age of Worms. These tragedies include world-shaking destruction, unholy powers rising, and powerful artifacts being rediscovered. Through them all the worm that walks dreams, waiting the day its heralds rouse it to feed on all that is...

*Spoiler: Results for Kyuss*
Show

Kyuss is a demigod or minor deity (details vary on which) associated with creation and mastery of undead. His symbol is a human skull infested with small green worms. His portfolio includes the creation and control of undead, decay, unholy transformation of the flesh, and worms.

*Spoiler: Results of Wormspawn*
Show

Some zombies are just plain harder to kill that others - you can tell the really tough ones by the worms that infest them. Their wounds close up as fast as you can hack them apart. (They have fast healing.)Worm-infested zombies are dangerous, for there is a good chance they are a Spawn of Kyuss, a disease-festering menace. Their writhing green worms can transform others into undead horrors. (They have the ability to spawn additional Spawns of Kyuss.) Spawns of Kyuss exude potent supernatural auras of fear. Their touch not only infects victims with a terrible disease (called "Kyuss' Gift" that causes the victim's Wisdom and Charisma to waste away and hinders magical healing) but can also infest others with the worms that gnaw on their bodies. The touch of silver or simple damage can kill them before they begin to burrow and make their way to the victim's brain... (Paladins and anyone else immune to diseases are immune to "Kyuss Gift" but not the infestation and potential death and reanimation the worm infestation can cause.) Magic that removes curses or diseases can save someone infected with the worms of Kyuss even if they have reached the victim's brain. Such a magic effect directed at the spawn itself can transform all but the most powerful into normal zombies. (Note that if the effect allows a save, even if labeled "harmless" the spawn can attempt to resist the spell effect and remain a full spawn.) Some of Kyuss' spawn are much more powerful than the typical spawn and possess strange powers - like the ability to exhale clouds of noxious grave wind or the ability to spray the surrounding area with infectious worms. Not all spawn of Kyuss are humanoid in shape and worms might infest a variety of natural and monstrous forms. Favored spawn of Kyuss (which are rumored to evidence the impending Age of Worms) and other, non-humanoid creatures infected with the worms are often called "Wormspawn" by knowledgeable sages who survive encountering them. The more common spawn (which you all encountered below Blackwall Keep) have existed for centuries and, while dangerous, do not necessarily portent such an apocalypse.

----------


## Albinobrow

Alchemist's Fire DC 20

Craft check (1d20+20)[*33*] *35 (forgot the bonus from using tools in lab)*

*Spoiler: Craft Rules..*
Show


1. Find the items price in silver pieces (1 gp = 10 sp). *200sp*
2. Find the items DC from Table: Craft Skills. *DC 20*
3. Pay 1/3 of the items price for the raw material cost.  *6gp 6sp 7cp?? I* 
4. Make an appropriate Craft check representing one weeks worth of work. If the check succeeds, multiply your check result by the DC. If the result × the DC equals the price of the item in sp, then you have completed the item. (If the result × the DC equals double or triple the price of the item in silver pieces, then youve completed the task in one-half or one-third of the time. Other multiples of the DC reduce the time in the same manner.) If the result × the DC doesnt equal the price, then it represents the progress youve made this week. Record the result and make a new Craft check for the next week. Each week, you make more progress until your total reaches the price of the item in silver pieces.  *35x20=700 First alchemist's fire is completed in 2 days and 8 hours worth of work.*

----------


## MuffinMan

*Loot Update*

Sorry, I missed adding the treasure cache from the egg chamber to the loot spreadsheet. It's updated now.

After splitting all of the cash, *every PC gets 577.16 GP*.

In addition, we have these magic items that need to be claimed or sold:
 +1 Returning Trident 
_(to Frederick or sell?)_ Amulet of Natural Armor +1 
_(to Olofire?)_ Bracers of Armor +3 
_(to Jan or Marzena?)_ Ring of Minor Spell Storing 
_(Could be used for 3 cure light wounds, or 1 remove disease)_

----------


## Gwynfrid

Very nice, thanks.

A purely clerical note about Marzena's personal gear: the items referenced in the spreadsheet are NPC gear as listed by Dark One, but as a PC I selected something else. 

Regarding loot at hand: 
- Marzena has a high interest in the Bracers of Armor, since she doesn't have Mage Armor as a spell. Alternatively, she could acquire the spell fairly cheaply.
- I recommend giving the Ring of Minor Spell Storing to a non-caster, as a backup in case we're in big trouble with the casters incapacitated. Suggestions for stored spells:
a) See Invisibility and Cure Light Wounds
b) Dispel Magic.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I think it worth noting that Ilthane planned to use the Ring of Spell Storing for Remove Disease. If the black dragon who was trying to spread this plague was concerned enough to want defenses it says something...

----------


## Farmerbink

> I recommend giving the Ring of Minor Spell Storing to a non-caster...


Just saying, those are in short supply with this party.  That leaves Frederick is the most apt wielder, which I don't _mind,_ but I wanted to point out that 
1: he's not a non-caster, and will have options for healing and 
2: he's likely to be in a bad place, if anyone is.  It's kinda of my MO to put him in the most dangerous spot and see if he survives. XD

----------


## Albinobrow

> *Loot Update*
> 
> Sorry, I missed adding the treasure cache from the egg chamber to the loot spreadsheet. It's updated now.
> 
> After splitting all of the cash, *every PC gets 577.16 GP*.
> 
> In addition, we have these magic items that need to be claimed or sold:
>  +1 Returning Trident 
> _(to Frederick or sell?)_
> ...


I won't be able to use this amulet unless you are able to wear two. I already have the amulet of mighty fists (Agile) which is pretty important to him to perform how he does. 

Also, while not a caster, per say, Olofire has many options for to heal and alchemically affect the battlefield in his extracts and with the items he creates. Alchemist's Fire of course, tanglefoot bag is an excellent option as well! I can look into the Kyussbane oil also. Anyhoo, I can make most anything! So give me a wishlist!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Harrow deck cards below. The intent is to roll 1d6 and 1d9 for the first two columns, this is more convenient than rolling 1d54 and searching the table.

1d6
1d9
card
stat
al

1
1
The Paladin
Str
LG

1
2
The Keep
Str
NG

1
3
The Big Sky
Str
CG

1
4
The Forge
Str
LN

1
5
The Bear
Str
NG

1
6
The Uprising
Str
CN

1
7
The Fiend
Str
LE

1
8
The Beating
Str
NE

1
9
The Cyclone
Str
CE

2
1
The Dance
Dex
LG

2
2
The Cricket
Dex
NG

2
3
The Juggler
Dex
CG

2
4
The Locksmith
Dex
LN

2
5
The Peacock
Dex
NG

2
6
The Rabbit Prince
Dex
CN

2
7
The Avalanche
Dex
LE

2
8
The Crows
Dex
NE

2
9
The Demon's Lantern
Dex
CE

3
1
The Trumpet
Con
LG

3
2
The Survivor
Con
NG

3
3
The Desert
Con
CG

3
4
The Brass Dwarf
Con
LN

3
5
The Teamster
Con
NG

3
6
The Mountain Man
Con
CN

3
7
The Tangled Briar
Con
LE

3
8
The Sickness
Con
NE

3
9
The Waxworks
Con
CE

4
1
The Hidden Truth
Int
LG

4
2
The Wanderer
Int
NG

4
3
The Joke
Int
CG

4
4
The Inquisitor
Int
LN

4
5
The Foreign Trader
Int
NG

4
6
The Vision
Int
CN

4
7
The Rakshasa
Int
LE

4
8
The Idiot
Int
NE

4
9
The Snakebite
Int
CE

5
1
The Winged Serpent
Wis
LG

5
2
The Midwife
Wis
NG

5
3
The Publican
Wis
CG

5
4
The Queen Mother
Wis
LN

5
5
The Owl
Wis
NG

5
6
The Carnival
Wis
CN

5
7
The Eclipse
Wis
LE

5
8
The Mute Hag
Wis
NE

5
9
The Lost
Wis
CE

6
1
The Empty Throne
Cha
LG

6
2
The Theater
Cha
NG

6
3
The Unicorn
Cha
CG

6
4
The Marriage
Cha
LN

6
5
The Twin
Cha
NG

6
6
The Courtesan
Cha
CN

6
7
The Tyrant
Cha
LE

6
8
The Betrayal
Cha
NE

6
9
The Liar
Cha
CE

----------


## JWallyR

1) Currency noted and added to Jan's sheet
2) Jan has a wand of Mage Armor, which IIRC doesn't stack with bracers, so I'm comfortable with letting Marzena have them if she desires.
3) Jan is a caster but has no healing options of note (not even a CLW wand yet for use with UMD) so I am happy to hold onto the ring with a healing spell in it or something... I want to add utility wands to her setup at some point, but I haven't yet made it a point. Maybe I should...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

1) Good.
2) Glad that is resolved.
3) As mentioned in Discord, post that Jan is going shopping and she will eventually make her way to a church where it could be done.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> This refers to the Harrowing spell. Unless her companions disagree, she plans to cast the spell once per day, so that they each have a Harrowing active most of the time.
> 
> *... so this is a pretty bad reading, and I would typically hasten to make another one to cancel it.*


Based on my reading, you cannot over-write a previous Harrowing. It can expire or be used up, but additional castings just fizzle. Is there some reason that wouldn't be the case?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> 1) Currency noted and added to Jan's sheet
> 2) Jan has a wand of Mage Armor, which IIRC doesn't stack with bracers, so I'm comfortable with letting Marzena have them if she desires.
> 3) Jan is a caster but has no healing options of note (not even a CLW wand yet for use with UMD) so I am happy to hold onto the ring with a healing spell in it or something... I want to add utility wands to her setup at some point, but I haven't yet made it a point. Maybe I should...


2) On second thought, the bracers are 9000 gp. I can instead buy a 25 gp Mage Armor scroll and dedicate a spell slot to it, at our level it will last more than long enough. This will free up 4500 gp of cash that the group may welcome (900 each) - in Marzena's case, adding some extra level 3 or 4 spells would be very valuable.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Based on my reading, you cannot over-write a previous Harrowing. It can expire or be used up, but additional castings just fizzle. Is there some reason that wouldn't be the case?


Oops. You're right, and my reading was mistaken. This is a very significant drawback, especially with the rolls in my first attempt. Pretty bad publicity for my services  :Small Eek:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Selling the Bracers is certainly reasonable at this level.

I think downtime is the best time to use Harrowing - you can deliberately force the saves you need during training!

----------


## Albinobrow

Crafting Kyussbane Oil:

Craft Alchemy (1d20+22)[*32*] vs DC 30 *Success*

This success does not complete the item this week. The roll multiplied by the DC equals 960. Once these totals add up to 7500, *when* the Oil will be complete. I will need to work on it for several weeks before completing one oil. Next post will contain multiple rolls to see how many weeks it'll take to complete.

----------


## Albinobrow

Crafting Kyussbane Oil:

Week 2 (1d20+22)[*30*] vs DC 30. Success 30 x 30 = 900 + 960 = 1860/7500
Week 3 (1d20+22)[*42*] vs DC 30. Success 42 x 30 = 1260 + 1860 = 3120/7500
Week 4 (1d20+22)[*42*] vs DC 30. Success 42 x 30 = 1260 + 3120 = 4380/7500
Week 5 (1d20+22)[*24*] vs DC 30. FAIL Result x DC = Materials are not lost due to trait. 
Week 6 (1d20+22)[*42*] vs DC 30. Success 42 x 30 = 1260 + 4380 = 5640/7500
Week 7 (1d20+22)[*27*] vs DC 30. FAIL Result x DC = Materials are not lost due to trait. 
Week 8 (1d20+22)[*32*] vs DC 30. Success 32 x 30 = 960 + 5640 = 6600/7500
Week 9 (1d20+22)[*29*] vs DC 30. FAIL Result x DC = Materials are not lost due to trait. 
Week 10 (1d20+22)[*39*] vs DC 30. Success 39 x 30 = 1170 + 6600 = 7770/7500 *COMPLETED*

So end result, it takes 250GP worth of materials, 2 worms extracted from the potions, Jan's help with a Summon Monster I spell, and 10 weeks of work to complete the 1 dose of Kyussbane Oil. 

DarkOne, how many worms would you say I have collected in flasks from our encounter at the Twisted Branch? We have agreed it was one and half flasks worth. But when I picture these worms, they aren't big fat earth worms they are small glowing green worms that wriggle through tiny spaces.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Too long - turn the weeks into days. That is a truly absurd amount of time spent on one item...I will review the crafting rules and let you know if that change applies to other items too.




> DarkOne, how many worms would you say I have collected in flasks from our encounter at the Twisted Branch? We have agreed it was one and half flasks worth. But when I picture these worms, they aren't big fat earth worms they are small glowing green worms that wriggle through tiny spaces.


Um, one worm per infected potion. And the worms aren't small - that's part of why their burrowing action hurts so much.

----------


## Albinobrow

> Too long - turn the weeks into days. That is a truly absurd amount of time spent on one item...I will review the crafting rules and let you know if that change applies to other items too.
> 
> 
> Um, one worm per infected potion. And the worms aren't small - that's part of why their burrowing action hurts so much.



Ok, I will make the change to the crafting time. Here is the link for the casting rules I've been using. I know some items do say it's a days worth of casting, while mostly it says weeks. 
https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/craft


And I was referring to this post here where I had collected leftover worms from Amearin and the Chieftain. When I was asking how many worms I had collected. 

*Spoiler: Gathering Worms*
Show




> Olofire exhales the breath hes been holding for what seemed like forever. His hand goes slack and the scalpel he help fell to the ground. Thankful that his old classmate has been healed without needing for anything drastic, he covers his face and shakes his head.. _Still not enough.._
> 
> He grabs an empty flask and scoops up some of the worms into it and seals it. They are so alien to him that he doesnt comprehend what hes looking at exactly. But he has an idea!
> 
> Hishka, perhaps I can assist you in finding any items that might be infected with the same magic. Im sorry to say that I dont understand the physiology of lizard folk well enough to be able to examine them directly. Not at this time at least. But will you allow me to assist you in this way?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oh, I had forgotten that action. Um...(1d12+8)[*15*] worms.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Some accounting for the sale of the bracers, followed by acquisition of scrolls.

- Cash left over at creation: 7.9 gp
- Loot cash:557.16 gp
- Sold: bracers for 4500 gp, +900gp for each party member. MuffinMan, can you please update the loot sheet accordingly?
Total 1465 gold and 6 copper.

Purchased scrolls, with  associated spellcraft checks

Arcane - assuming I can find the ordinary arcane scrolls through Allustan
Mage Armor 25 gp - Spellcraft DC16, can't fail
Unseen Servant 25 gp - Spellcraft DC16, can't fail
Arcane Disruption 150 gp - Spellcraft DC17, can't fail - EDIT - couldn't find this one yet
False Life 150 gp - Spellcraft DC17, can't fail
Touch of Idiocy 150 gp - Spellcraft DC17, can't fail - EDIT - couldn't find this one yet
Insect Scouts 375 gp - Spellcraft DC18 (1d20+16)[*32*] - EDIT - couldn't find this one yet

Cleric spells - assuming Amariss can sell those
Unbreakable Heart 25 gp - Spellcraft DC16, can't fail
Ironskin 150 gp - Spellcraft DC17, can't fail
Remove Disease 375 gp - Spellcraft DC18 (1d20+16)[*34*]
Total 1425 gp

EDIT - substract 675gp for scrolls not available
Remaining:  715 gold, 6 copper

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> - Sold: bracers for 4500 gp, +900gp for each party member....


This would be a good opportunity to interact with another NPC, specifically the gnomish jeweler Tidwoad (with whom @*JWallyR* could have some interaction if he can ever make time to post). Tidwoad is a bit eccentric, but he's the only merchant in town likely to buy the bracers. He has the funds and would be willing.




> Arcane - assuming I can find the ordinary arcane scrolls through Allustan...


Allustan does not know Arcane Disrution, Touch of Idiocy, or Insect Scouts. The _other_ arcane caster in town does know Touch of Idiocy. If you could convince them to work together, Allustan could scribe the scroll. It would take a bit of exploring to find the other caster and then some RP to convince them to help, but I am open to making it happen. 

The only PC who discovered the other caster was our original arcane caster, Arkiana. If you talk to any of the other players, they had PCs back when Arkiana was active and might remember what establishments they explored in town as low level adventurers.




> Cleric spells - assuming Amariss can sell those...


We already confirmed Remove Disease and Amariss is willing to help in exchange for compensation. We don't have to RP more unless you are so motivated, but you can request the other two spells when you pick up the Remove Curse scroll.

----------


## JWallyR

Noted the 900 GP in Jan's sheet.

Posted with Tidwoad... I'm hoping not to become so far behind in the near future. We shall see.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's perception: (1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Initiative: (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena's initiative (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia initiative (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire's Initiative (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

I vote DO rolls these in the future ;-) 

(1d20+1)[*12*] Fred init

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I suppose I could do that, but it doesn't take too long and gives you guys some agency. Besides, it shouldn't slow down the posting too much, since everyone has a reason to post in any case.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Will Saves vs DC 16 for the PCs (all include +4 for being near Frederick)
Jan (1d20+9)[*18*]
Marzena (1d20+13)[*23*]
Olofire (1d20+8)[*16*]
Lydia (1d20+12)[*31*]

Edit: All Pass

----------


## DarkOne7141981

More Will Saves:

Olofire - (1d20+8)[*17*] and (1d20+8)[*24*]

Edit: both pass

----------


## DarkOne7141981

And more...

Marzena (1d20+13)[*23*] and (1d20+13)[*24*] (both pass)
Lydia (1d20+12)[*15*] and (1d20+12)[*26*] (Failed once...)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Last one, for this round...

Marzena (1d20+13)[*14*] (Fail)
Olofire (1d20+8)[*24*] (Pass)
Lydia (1d20+12)[*25*] (Pass)
Jan (1d20+9)[*25*], (1d20+9)[*24*], (1d20+9)[*23*] (All pass)

----------


## Albinobrow

Fortitude Save DC 16 (1d20+7)[*10*] *fail!*  :Small Eek:

----------


## Albinobrow

Will Save 1 vs DC 16 (1d20+10)[*18*] PASS
Will Save 2 vs DC 16 (1d20+10)[*14*] FAIL dang... 
Will Save 3 vs DC 16 (1d20+10)[*22*] PASS

----------


## JWallyR

Perception check: (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's 3 will saves vs DC *16*:

(1d20+9)[*10*]
(1d20+9)[*18*]
(1d20+9)[*29*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire's next Will save when he rushes in, +4 morale bonus included


vs DC 16 (1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Unless I misunderstand, Jan will be dismissing enlarge, and Frederick will be charging in with Olofire.

This is also assuming 20' of movement will close to melee.  Freddy is slooooooooow.  _Man,_ I wish the level 7 VMC bonus had been fast movement instead of nothing at all. D: 

Gonna go ahead and power attack, but nothing else.
(1d20+10)[*23*] attack
(1d20+10)[*13*] CC (25+, x2)
(2d4+13)[*18*] damage
(2d4+13)[*18*] crit bonus

----------


## DarkOne7141981

It occurs to me that you have people in the party who could help Frederick move faster...

----------


## Gwynfrid

> It occurs to me that you have people in the party who could help Frederick move faster...


Not me, but I could consider the right spell acquisition at the next opportunity.

In other news, 3 Will saves
(1d20+13)[*32*]
(1d20+13)[*30*]
(1d20+13)[*19*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's DC 16 Will saves against the 3 new Kyuss spawn, including +4 from Frederick:
(1d20+12)[*20*]
(1d20+12)[*18*]
(1d20+12)[*22*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Will Saves Vs DC 16

(1d20+9)[*11*]
(1d20+9)[*27*]
(1d20+9)[*15*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Reflex Save for Burning Hands. Evasion gives half damage on a fail and 0 damage on a success. Worm dies either way.

(1d20+15)[*31*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's will saves vs DC *16*:

(1d20+9)[*29*]
(1d20+9)[*16*]
(1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Will save vs Filge: (1d20+8)[*23*] vs DC 19 or else shaken

----------


## Gwynfrid

Spellcraft (1d20+19)[*27*]

Will including +4 from aura of courage (1d20+13)[*30*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's will save vs. fear effect, DC *19*: (1d20+9)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

In the interest of time, rolling 1d20 as suggested (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*15*] know religion

----------


## MuffinMan

Are we doing Knowledge: Religion checks?  :Small Tongue: 
(1d20+10)[*24*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

All the relevant information has been acquired. No need for more Knowledge checks.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's spell craft check: (1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## JWallyR

And another spell craft check: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5)[*8*]
Cure Light Wounds 2 (if needed) (1d8+5)[*7*]

Taking both Cure light wounds on the way back to the farmhouse.

----------


## JWallyR

Spellcraft check vs DC 17: (1d20+8)[*16*]

----------


## Albinobrow

I readjusted my HPs from my healing. I forgot that the disease makes it so I only receive half healing.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I am sharing several documents that might interest anyone wishing to re-read the old threads:

Whispering Cairn - pages 1- 8 and 12-13 have the best images. Past that you get to another set of adventures found in the same issue of Dragon Magazine. The conversion discussions on pages 9-11 might be interesting, but do not apply to our game since we are set in Greyhawk.

Three Faces of Evil - pages 1-9

Encounter at Blackwall Keep - pages 1-6, conversion discussions on the following pages.

Enjoy!

----------


## Gwynfrid

Very nice, thanks!

----------


## JWallyR

Knowledge (Engineering), untrained: (1d20)[*2*]
Diplomacy check, botched in IC: (1d20+12)[*19*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge(Engineering) untrained: (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: DM Notes - read if you like, but these are not for response yet*
Show

Diplomacy Check results - Lydia 9, Frederick 8, Marzena 5, Jan 32, Olofire 6

The PCs are lucky *JWallyR* rolled so well. Between the bad roll from *FarmerBink* and the poor results from the other PCs' efforts, Jan's *32* has been decreased to a *24* (modified further by hidden modifiers based on the beliefs of the elders and how likely they think your stories are to be accurate and true - in most cases these are neutral or slight negative, since the Age of Worms has been "discounted" numerous times in the past...). 

The good news is that moves the needle from "Indifferent" to "Friendly." Mechanically, if PCs make a request of the elders of the Heironean church (with another Diplomacy Check) then they may try to help you. Details will matter, but they haven't slammed this door shut yet.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Knowledge: Arcana check: (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Sense Motive (1d20+12)[*16*]
Knowledge: Religion (1d20+10)[*11*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Knowledge: Local (1d20+1)[*8*]
Perception (1d20+13)[*14*]
Knowledge: Arcana (1d20+1)[*5*]
Knowledge: Engineering (1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Knowledge: Local *No ranks but it is a class skill* (1d20+3)[*7*]
Perception (1d20+12)[*26*] +1 for traps 
Knowledge: Arcana (1d20+7)[*13*]
Knowledge: Engineering *No ranks nor a class skill* (1d20+3)[*17*]

Doesn't matter as I didn't succeed any of them.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Rolling Initiatives so we don't wait on that...

Frederick - (1d20+1)[*3*]
Jan - (1d20+8)[*27*]
Lydia - (1d20+6)[*25*]
Marzena - (1d20+3)[*6*]
Olofire - (1d20+5)[*23*]

Chimera - (1d20+5)[*8*]
Thief 1 - (1d20+7)[*23*]
Thief 2 - (1d20+7)[*21*]

*Edit: Alright, so Jan, Lydia, and Olofire go, then the enemies, and then the party acts as a group.*

----------


## MuffinMan

Perception (1d20+13)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

just for kicks: (1d20-1)[*9*] perception

----------


## Albinobrow

Perception (1d20+12)[*20*]

----------


## JWallyR

Perception check: (1d20+3)[*15*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Reflex Save Vs DC 17 (1d20+13)[*26*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Reflex save vs Chimera lightning breath: (1d20+5)[*15*] vs DC 17

----------


## JWallyR

Jan can roll Know (Arcana): (1d20+6)[*25*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Knowledge Local (1d20+3)[*15*]
Knowledge Arcana (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge(Arcana) (1d20+16)[*23*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's knowledge (Arcana) check: (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Arcana Check (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Knowledge Local (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Knowledge: Local (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Alright, so I want to give you guys some boundaries to help organize these open-ended NPC interactions. If there is a mechanical thing you want, I need you, as the players, to research what you want. For example, if you want bonuses against Fear or to Will saves, then I need you to look at spell lists, or magical items, or other mechanical solutions for that and ask the NPCs for help getting access to such things. Otherwise the NPC answers will be something like recommending Olofire learn a Cognatogen or that they craft a headband that increases their Wisdom or provides the benefits of the Iron Will feat (which would be a custom item, but there are examples of items that give feats for comparison). 

If you present a specific, mechanical solution, the NPCs can help make that specific thing happen (with appropriate investment on your part - it might involve effort, even a side-quest, or cash). On the other hand, if you want something less mechanical but still beneficial (like asking for an introduction to a cranky, reclusive professor), this is what the NPCs are good at doing. They can also help you research obscure solutions (stuff from other editions of D&D or custom spells/extracts). 

What I don't intend for them to do is remove mechanical threats from the enemies for you. That gets too close to the DM playing solitaire against the campaign.

All that said, I will be posting IC in response to the questions so far. Don't get discouraged - just take some active ownership as players of the situation and help me craft this story in a mutually desirable direction.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's second Diplomacy roll due to Fortune: (1d20+12)[*29*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Roll for diplomatic assistance (crossing my fingers for a lowered DC since I saved Tarquin's life  :Small Big Grin: )
(1d20-1)[*2*]

Oof.. A really *really* low DC. haha

----------


## JWallyR

Lawl botched rolls
A couple of Diplomacy checks:
(1d20+12)[*24*]
(1d20+12)[*29*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Duh, stupid mistake with the rolls...

Frederick (1d6)[*5*] (1d9)[*1*]
Olofire (1d6)[*4*] (1d9)[*9*]
Lydia (1d6)[*2*] (1d9)[*8*]
Jan (1d6)[*4*] (1d9)[*6*]
Marzena (1d6)[*6*] (1d9)[*7*]

----------


## Albinobrow

*Spoiler: Sense Motive*
Show


I want to do a quick sense motive check on everyone...  :Small Eek: 
Sense Motive Marzena (1d20+5)[*17*]
Sense Motive Lydia (1d20+5)[*12*]
Sense Motive Frederick (1d20+5)[*17*]
Sense Motive Jan (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Survival (1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Disable Device take 2 (1d20+20)[*21*] (+1 vs traps, though I am assuming now it isn't trapped.)

----------


## Albinobrow

Disable device Take 3 (1d20+20)[*33*]
Disable device Take 4 (1d20+20)[*29*]
Disable device Take 5 (1d20+20)[*21*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Attack Roll -- Attack Piranha Strike (1d20+7)[*19*] CC (19-20/x2) (1d20+7)[*10*] 
AoO Roll -- Attack Piranha Strike (1d20+7)[*23*] CC (19-20/x2) (1d20+7)[*18*] 


Both include -2 from pinned and -2 frpm Piranha Strike

----------


## Albinobrow

Oh and I forgot about the reflex save to have my weapon stuck:
(1d20+11)[*28*] vs DC 17 *SUCCESS*

----------


## MuffinMan

Botched Reflex save vs sticky mimic: (1d20+5)[*20*] vs DC 17 for longsword

----------


## Albinobrow

Taking a cure light wounds extract for myself. (1d8+5)[*6*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan will accept the first 2 CLW to put her at 50/53.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena will take 1 CLW and be back to max hp.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Rolling for lower number of spikes since Marzena falls slowly: (1d4-2)[*2*]
If one or two: attack (1d20+10)[*19*] damage (1d4+5)[*8*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*12*] cd (1d4+5)[*7*]
If two: attack (1d20+10)[*23*] damage (1d4+5)[*7*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*14*] cd (1d4+5)[*8*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Oy vey... Ok here we go. 

Reflex save (1d20+13)[*17*]

If I fail the save:
Falling damage (4d6)[*16*]
And number of spike attacks: (1d4)[*4*]
Spike 1 (1d20+10)[*22*] CC [roll]1d20+10[/roll Damage (1d4+5)[*7*]
Spike 2 (1d20+10)[*26*] CC [roll]1d20+10[/roll Damage (1d4+5)[*6*]
Spike 3 (1d20+10)[*29*] CC [roll]1d20+10[/roll Damage (1d4+5)[*9*]
Spike 4 (1d20+10)[*12*] CC [roll]1d20+10[/roll Damage (1d4+5)[*6*]

That's a whooping *44* damage to me there. I'm at 1hp.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Retroactive Reflex (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*11*] know (nobility)

Hey, it could work.

----------


## Albinobrow

Disable device attempt 2 (1d20+22)[*27*]
Disable device attempt 3 (1d20+22)[*42*]
Disable device attempt 4 (1d20+22)[*38*]
Disable device attempt 5 (1d20+22)[*25*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Reflex save vs. Grease DC 17  (1d20+15)[*24*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Extra crit damage round 2? (1d4+12)[*15*]

I don't think the crit in round 3 is confirmed but in case it is (1d4+12)[*15*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Here's Lydia's acrobatics to try and cross the rickety boards: (1d20+1)[*6*] vs DC 12

----------


## MuffinMan

DC 20 Reflex save or fall onto the ouchies: (1d20+4)[*9*]

----------


## MuffinMan

DC 10 Climb check to get out of the water: (1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+12)[*16*] corrected attack roll.  Weirdest typo ever. :Small Confused:

----------


## MuffinMan

Diplomacy for interacting with the Starmanes, City Watch, and maybe Heironean elders: (1d20-1)[*14*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Ding! I believe Lydia is ready to go at level 8.

Summary of changes:
  - Ability score increase: +1 WIS
  - BAB increase to +6/+1
  - Saves increase to +6/+2/+6
  - Additional 3rd and 4th level spell slots
  - Additional 7hp
  - Divine Strategist feature: Tactical Expertise
  - War (Tactics) Subdomain feature: Weapon Master
  - +3 skill ranks (+2 background skills)

Weapon Master will be fun - I've wanted to use it in a campaign ever since I first saw it! 

And, I've been forgetting to mention because it's kind of a pain in play-by-post, but the Divine Strategist's Master Tactician ability means that all of Lydia's allies should be getting +2 to initiative as long as they can see/hear her.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> And, I've been forgetting to mention because it's kind of a pain in play-by-post, but the Divine Strategist's Master Tactician ability means that all of Lydia's allies should be getting +2 to initiative as long as they can see/hear her.


Nice. I'll add it to my default stat block.

Here's level 8 Marzena:
- Ability score increase: +1 INT
- BAB increase to +4
- Will save increase to +6
- Additional 3rd and 4th level spell slots
- New learned spells, Dimension Door and Wall of Blindness/Deafness. There's a patron spell at level 8, but I think I already added it by mistake at level 7.
- Additional 6hp (avg rounded up, Con, FCB)
- New hex, Protective Luck. I think this will make me popular  :Small Amused: 
- Existing hexes become more powerful: Evil Eye gives a -4 penalty, Fortune and Misfortune last for 2 rounds.
- Skill increases: Perception, Spellcraft, Use Magic Device, Knowledge(Arcana, Dungeoneering, Engineering, Local, Nature, Religion).

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ *HP* 50 / 50 *Speed* ft *Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 [b]*CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 8/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederic, level 8
- Ability score increase: +1 Str (now 20! :-D)
- BAB increase to +8/+3
- Saves increase to +6/+2/+6 base - loads of other bonuses
- 8 more HP (includes 12 con and favored class bonus
- Aura of Resolve class ability - immune to charm

*Spoiler: Frederick, stat block*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 68/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve


In line with MuffinMan's post:
Allies within 10' gain +4 to saves versus both fear and charm

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire Level 8 Upgrades
- +7 HP (5 avg + 1 favored class + 1 CON)
- +1 INT
- +7 Skill points 
- BAB goes to +5
- Base Saves now +5/+8/+2
- Swift Poisoning - Apply poison as swift action
- +1 2nd level Extract slot
- Discovery - Preserve Organs
- New Extract - Vine Strike

And all good!

----------


## MuffinMan

So, I realized that I hadn't updated the Loot Tracking Spreadsheet since September... of 2020. Oopsie.  :Small Red Face: 

On the plus side(?) we haven't found a _ton_ of loot since then. It should be updated now - feel free to edit anything you want.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's intimidate check for doppleganger interrogation: (1d20-1)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick's intimidate check to make the doppelgänger _act_ friendly: (1d20+21)[*36*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Spellcraft check: (1d20+8)[*20*]
Perception: (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## Albinobrow

(1d20+5)[*12*] vs DC 20 Will save
(1d6)[*2*] stunned rounds on a fail

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's Symbol of Stunning Will Save: (1d20+9)[*25*] vs DC 20 or else stunned for (1d6)[*2*] rounds

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Will save: (1d20+6)[*22*]
Potential stun duration: (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

I guess will save.  I thought the thing had to choose targets before saves, but
(1d20+6)[*8*]
(1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Stealth roll take 2
(1d20+40)[*50*]

----------


## JWallyR

I forgot, but should have rolled a check of some sort: (1d20)[*3*] edit: *LULZ.*

Bluff and Intimidate are +13, Diplomacy is +14. I don't know how/if Jan can aim her message differently, depending on the (apparent) combativeness of the two categories of targets.

----------


## Farmerbink

DarkOne posted the wrong "this post."  

It's actually _this_ post.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's initial swim check: (1d20-2)[*4*]

----------


## JWallyR

Let's do another, since she doesn't get anywhere: (1d20-2)[*12*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Initiative for octopus fight: (1d20+7)[*21*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Initiative vs doc ock
(1d20+7)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Er, looks like I posted an action but neglected to roll initiative. Let's fix that, (1d20+5)[*8*] including bonus from Lydia's Master Tactician ability.

EDIT - yikes. I'll delete my IC post.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Initiative: (1d20+10)[*11*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Spellcraft check to figure out how Glitterdust might work underwater: (1d20+8)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

lolk
(1d20+3)[*17*] initiative- I'm not actually sure about that mod.  I get +2 from Lydia, but no idea where the 3 comes from.  *shrugs*

----------


## Farmerbink

Also this: (1d20+10)[*18*] fortitude

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d3)[*1*] str damage

edit: hey, that's neat.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's concentration check vs DC *19*: (1d20+15)[*24*]

----------


## JWallyR

Ugh. 2 more concentration checks:
Vs DC *17*: (1d20+15)[*16*]
Vs DC *19*: (1d20+15)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Fort saaave: (1d20+10)[*27*] vs 21 else (1d3)[*3*] more str damage

edit: that's one  :Small Eek:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Initiative (1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*20*] any luck left over?

----------


## MuffinMan

Initiative (1d20+7)[*12*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Initiative (1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## Farmerbink

boo for the garbage iterative D:

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Initiative Roll: (1d20+10)[*22*]

----------


## Albinobrow

reroll attack roll in IC 
(1d20+13)[*19*]

----------


## MuffinMan

She failed the Acrobatics check by 5 or more, so here's Lydia's hypothetical Reflex save vs grease: (1d20+5)[*20*] vs Jan's spell DC or else fall.

----------


## Albinobrow

Initiative roll DC 21 (1d20+7)[*10*] to go before Frederick

----------


## MuffinMan

> If you intend any additional buffs or preparation before opening the door, please post accordingly.


Let's drop a cure light & cure moderate into Frederick for healing:
(1d8+5)[*6*] + (2d8+8)[*16*] = *22* hp healed

And an initiative check (if needed?) (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> Let's drop a cure light & cure moderate into Frederick for healing:
> [roll0] + [roll1] = *22* hp healed
> 
> And an initiative check (if needed?) [roll2]


<3 for the HPs homie

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's Init: (1d20+10)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

I *think* Frederick can avoid the trip by using his AoO to hit prisoner "Lydia" (reducing her effective CMB check by the damage taken).  We'll apply the rolled attack to Frederick's AoO.

If a second attack takes place (the first being an AOO because she lacks improved trip):  Ideally, this would still go towards "previously bound"  :Small Mad:  _obviously_ impostor Frederick!

(1d20+14)[*25*] falchion
(1d20+14)[*34*] crit confirm (32+, x2)
(2d4+10)[*15*] damage
(2d4+10)[*16*] crit bonus

----------


## MuffinMan

Caster lever check for dispel magic: (1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Forgot the miss chances: (1d100)[*77*] (1d100)[*46*]

I think 21+ is good?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Rolling Acrobatics (1d20+2)[*14*] and if necessary, a Reflex save (1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Will to disbelieve Wall (1d20+4)[*16*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Botched roll (1d20+17)[*21*]

----------

